# Mia moglie mi tradisce, ho 2 figli di cui uno disabile, i soldi sono pochi, che fare?



## Jimmy (15 Marzo 2013)

Salve a tutti.
Mi sono appena iscritto a questo forum perché sono arrivato al limite......
Ho scoperto da qualche hanno che mia moglie mi tradisce con un uomo già sposato che ha conosciuto tempo fa.
La loro relazione, seppur vecchia, è molto discontinua (e forse proprio per questo che dura ancora), perché, avendo entrambe famiglia, impegni di lavoro ed abitando ad una certa distanza, per loro non è facile incontrarsi spesso. A volte passano anche mesi senza vedersi, ed anche gli altri tipi di contatto tra loro (telefono, sms, chat, facebook, e-mail, etc.) in certi periodo sono giornalieri ed in certi altri completamente assenti. Fanno un pò come un elastico, si avvicinano e si allontanano, fanno questo continuamente....... Ovviamente io ho le prove documentatissime di tutto questo (foto e video e quant'altro non utilizzabili in una causa di divorzio.....e mi vedo bene dall'usarli altrimenti in galera ci vado io). Ovviamente nessuno è a conoscenza di questa storia, ed altrettanto "NON" ovviamente, ho fatto sempre finta di sapere nulle con la speranza che alla lunga si stancassero di questa storia e soprattutto, con la speranza che lei prendesse coscienza che lui non lascerà mai la sua famiglia per iniziare una nuova vita con lei (anche xché altrimenti dopo tutto questo tempo l'avrebbe già fatto, no?). Ma evidentemente, mia moglie non riesce ad arrendersi a quest'idea...peggio per lei!!!!! Intanto, il ns. rapporto è proceduto con un'apparente normalità, con alti e bassi (come in tutte le coppie), anzi spesso sembriamo proprio una coppia felice.....ci scambiamo effusioni, facciamo regolarmente l'amore, festeggiamo tutte le festività in famiglia, facciamo tutto insieme come una "coppia regolare". Io come voi, sentendo questa storia subito penserei che sono un uomo senza palle (e forse è vero) o che in fondo se sopporto tutto questo è perché questa situazione in fondo sta bene anche a me.
In realtà, il vero motivo della mia "pazienza/sopportazione" sta nel fatto che, allo stesso tempo, abbiamo due figli di cui uno disabile ancora piccolo. Chi ha figli disabili sa bene che piccoli o grandi non fa molta differenza, xché hanno sempre bisogno della stessa cura ed attenzione anche crescendo. Potete tutti immaginare, quindi, che dramma interiore io stia vivendo in questi anni. Perché, da una lato, svelare a mia moglie che io sono a conoscenza del suo "perpetuato" tradimento ci porterebbe dritto dritto al divorzio (anche se dovesse implorarmi in ginocchio di non lasciarla....ammesso che lo faccia); dall'altro, l'idea di non poter vedere tutti i giorni i miei figli, soprattutto quello disabile che è molto affezionato a me, e che questa separazione potrebbe in qualche modo incidere rallentando se non bloccando il suo processo di recupero dalla disabilità, mi terrorizza perché non potrei mai perdonarmelo. In ultimo, c'è anche un discorso economico, perché mia moglie prende 4 soldi (quando li prende), io ho lo stipendio di un normale impiegato e le spese come potete immaginare sono tantissime, perciò andare eventualmente a mantenere due famiglie (io da solo + la famiglia per la mia quota spettante) sarebbe molto difficoltoso. Non lo so, forse avrei bisogni di uno psicologo, ma non posso permettermelo. Vi prego, sono disperato, datemi qualche consiglio, non ho il coraggio di parlarne a nessuno...............grazie.


----------



## ToyGirl (15 Marzo 2013)

Visto che la separazione ti porterebbe a vivere una vita molto peggiore di quella che hai ora, l'unico consiglio sensato che mi sento di darti è di cercare conforto tra le braccia di un'altra donna.
Fatti un'amante.
Ma non solo per il sesso.
Per avere amicizia, conforto, sincerità.
Quello che non ti sta dando tua moglie.
Prima di tutto, starai meglio tu. E forse, la tua consorte, vedendo un tuo, seppur minimo, distacco, potrebbe ravvedersi.
Pensare sempre - come giustamente starai facendo - a questo segreto che sai e che ti pesa nascondere, non ti aiuterà.
Meglio pensare ad altro...


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2013)

Ciao, benvenuto...

Sono anni che sai, e che riesci non solo a tirare avanti, ma a quanto dici riuscite ad essere una famiglia che sa anche ridere e scherzare, e darsi man forte per i figli.
Non so quanto ti sia costato tutto questo in questi anni, ma perchè adesso senti di non farcela più?
Come mai, se posso chiederlo, non hai detto a tua moglie che sapevi all'inizio?
Non capisco perchè la tua rivelazione dovrebbe portare immediatamente al divorzio, se fino adesso sei riuscito a tollerarlo. Scusami, non lo capisco.
Non so se hai motivi di credere che tua moglie VOGLIA stare con lui piuttosto che con te.
Ci sono donne cui sta benissimo avere la propria famiglia, più un amante occasionale... e se è fisso anche meglio, niente problemi con sconosciuti...
Scusa se sono cruda, ma dopo tanti anni ormai il pensiero, non dico che non faccia male, ma non credo che qualunque cosa dica io possa recarti più dolore di quanto ne hai già sperimentato nei tuoi pensieri.

Le tue motivazioni per non volerti separare sono ottime... le capisco perfettamente... cosa è cambiato adesso?

Se senti il bisogno di un sostegno psicologico, puoi anche rivolgerti al consultorio di quartiere, gratuitamente; io sono stata seguita gratis e molto, molto bene, al centro di igiene mentale della mia città (che non è solo epr i pazzi scatenati).


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2013)

Jimmy ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> Mi sono appena iscritto a questo forum perché sono arrivato al limite......
> Ho scoperto da qualche hanno che mia moglie mi tradisce con un uomo già sposato che ha conosciuto tempo fa.
> La loro relazione, seppur vecchia, è molto discontinua (e forse proprio per questo che dura ancora), perché, avendo entrambe famiglia, impegni di lavoro ed abitando ad una certa distanza, per loro non è facile incontrarsi spesso. A volte passano anche mesi senza vedersi, ed anche gli altri tipi di contatto tra loro (telefono, sms, chat, facebook, e-mail, etc.) in certi periodo sono giornalieri ed in certi altri completamente assenti. Fanno un pò come un elastico, si avvicinano e si allontanano, fanno questo continuamente....... Ovviamente io ho le prove documentatissime di tutto questo (foto e video e quant'altro non utilizzabili in una causa di divorzio.....e mi vedo bene dall'usarli altrimenti in galera ci vado io). Ovviamente nessuno è a conoscenza di questa storia, ed altrettanto "NON" ovviamente, ho fatto sempre finta di sapere nulle con la speranza che alla lunga si stancassero di questa storia e soprattutto, con la speranza che lei prendesse coscienza che lui non lascerà mai la sua famiglia per iniziare una nuova vita con lei (anche xché altrimenti dopo tutto questo tempo l'avrebbe già fatto, no?). Ma evidentemente, mia moglie non riesce ad arrendersi a quest'idea...peggio per lei!!!!! Intanto, il ns. rapporto è proceduto con un'apparente normalità, con alti e bassi (come in tutte le coppie), anzi spesso sembriamo proprio una coppia felice.....ci scambiamo effusioni, facciamo regolarmente l'amore, festeggiamo tutte le festività in famiglia, facciamo tutto insieme come una "coppia regolare". Io come voi, sentendo questa storia subito penserei che sono un uomo senza palle (e forse è vero) o che in fondo se sopporto tutto questo è perché questa situazione in fondo sta bene anche a me.
> In realtà, il vero motivo della mia "pazienza/sopportazione" sta nel fatto che, allo stesso tempo, abbiamo due figli di cui uno disabile ancora piccolo. Chi ha figli disabili sa bene che piccoli o grandi non fa molta differenza, xché hanno sempre bisogno della stessa cura ed attenzione anche crescendo. Potete tutti immaginare, quindi, che dramma interiore io stia vivendo in questi anni. Perché, da una lato, svelare a mia moglie che io sono a conoscenza del suo "perpetuato" tradimento ci porterebbe dritto dritto al divorzio (anche se dovesse implorarmi in ginocchio di non lasciarla....ammesso che lo faccia); dall'altro, l'idea di non poter vedere tutti i giorni i miei figli, soprattutto quello disabile che è molto affezionato a me, e che questa separazione potrebbe in qualche modo incidere rallentando se non bloccando il suo processo di recupero dalla disabilità, mi terrorizza perché non potrei mai perdonarmelo. In ultimo, c'è anche un discorso economico, perché mia moglie prende 4 soldi (quando li prende), io ho lo stipendio di un normale impiegato e le spese come potete immaginare sono tantissime, perciò andare eventualmente a mantenere due famiglie (io da solo + la famiglia per la mia quota spettante) sarebbe molto difficoltoso. Non lo so, forse avrei bisogni di uno psicologo, ma non posso permettermelo. Vi prego, sono disperato, datemi qualche consiglio, non ho il coraggio di parlarne a nessuno...............grazie.



Mi metto nei tuoi panni o cerco di mettermi nei tuoi panni, quindi do la risposta in base a ciò, non in base a quello che farei io.

Parlerei con tua moglie, dicendogli tutto o quasi, quello che hai scritto a noi. E su quello che sarà la sua risposta le sue idee e le tue idee procedere nel trovare un'accordo comune.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Non capisco perchè la tua rivelazione dovrebbe portare immediatamente al divorzio, se fino adesso sei riuscito a tollerarlo. Scusami, non lo capisco.*


Potrei sbagliarmi ma da quello che ho letto ho immaginato fosse per orgoglio. Reso pubblico il "tradimento" non si tornerebbe più indietro.

Ed io che invece le parlerei e le direi che mi sentirei autorizzato a farmi un' amante... :mrgreen: ... sono per la parità di diritti.


----------



## free (15 Marzo 2013)

anche a me ha colpito la frase sul divorzio "certo"

non hai mai pensato, invece, che rivelando a tua moglie il fatto che sai tutto, potrebbe darvi la possibilità di chiarirvi e decidere insieme che fare?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> anche a me ha colpito la frase sul divorzio "certo"
> 
> non hai mai pensato, invece, che rivelando a tua moglie il fatto che sai tutto, potrebbe darvi la possibilità di chiarirvi e decidere insieme che fare?


quoto:up:


----------



## Anais (15 Marzo 2013)

Jimmy ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> Mi sono appena iscritto a questo forum perché sono arrivato al limite......
> Ho scoperto da qualche hanno che mia moglie mi tradisce con un uomo già sposato che ha conosciuto tempo fa.
> La loro relazione, seppur vecchia, è molto discontinua (e forse proprio per questo che dura ancora), perché, avendo entrambe famiglia, impegni di lavoro ed abitando ad una certa distanza, per loro non è facile incontrarsi spesso. A volte passano anche mesi senza vedersi, ed anche gli altri tipi di contatto tra loro (telefono, sms, chat, facebook, e-mail, etc.) in certi periodo sono giornalieri ed in certi altri completamente assenti. Fanno un pò come un elastico, si avvicinano e si allontanano, fanno questo continuamente....... Ovviamente io ho le prove documentatissime di tutto questo (foto e video e quant'altro non utilizzabili in una causa di divorzio.....e mi vedo bene dall'usarli altrimenti in galera ci vado io). Ovviamente nessuno è a conoscenza di questa storia, ed altrettanto "NON" ovviamente, ho fatto sempre finta di sapere nulle con la speranza che alla lunga si stancassero di questa storia e soprattutto, con la speranza che lei prendesse coscienza che lui non lascerà mai la sua famiglia per iniziare una nuova vita con lei (anche xché altrimenti dopo tutto questo tempo l'avrebbe già fatto, no?). Ma evidentemente, mia moglie non riesce ad arrendersi a quest'idea...peggio per lei!!!!! Intanto, il ns. rapporto è proceduto con un'apparente normalità, con alti e bassi (come in tutte le coppie), anzi spesso sembriamo proprio una coppia felice.....ci scambiamo effusioni, facciamo regolarmente l'amore, festeggiamo tutte le festività in famiglia, facciamo tutto insieme come una "coppia regolare". Io come voi, sentendo questa storia subito penserei che sono un uomo senza palle (e forse è vero) o che in fondo se sopporto tutto questo è perché questa situazione in fondo sta bene anche a me.
> In realtà, il vero motivo della mia "pazienza/sopportazione" sta nel fatto che, allo stesso tempo, abbiamo due figli di cui uno disabile ancora piccolo. Chi ha figli disabili sa bene che piccoli o grandi non fa molta differenza, xché hanno sempre bisogno della stessa cura ed attenzione anche crescendo. Potete tutti immaginare, quindi, che dramma interiore io stia vivendo in questi anni. Perché, da una lato, svelare a mia moglie che io sono a conoscenza del suo "perpetuato" tradimento ci porterebbe dritto dritto al divorzio (anche se dovesse implorarmi in ginocchio di non lasciarla....ammesso che lo faccia); dall'altro, l'idea di non poter vedere tutti i giorni i miei figli, soprattutto quello disabile che è molto affezionato a me, e che questa separazione potrebbe in qualche modo incidere rallentando se non bloccando il suo processo di recupero dalla disabilità, mi terrorizza perché non potrei mai perdonarmelo. In ultimo, c'è anche un discorso economico, perché mia moglie prende 4 soldi (quando li prende), io ho lo stipendio di un normale impiegato e le spese come potete immaginare sono tantissime, perciò andare eventualmente a mantenere due famiglie (io da solo + la famiglia per la mia quota spettante) sarebbe molto difficoltoso. Non lo so, forse avrei bisogni di uno psicologo, ma non posso permettermelo. Vi prego, sono disperato, datemi qualche consiglio, non ho il coraggio di parlarne a nessuno...............grazie.


Ciao. Mi spiace tanto per la tua situazione e capisco perfettamente il tuo terrore nel perdere la quotidianità con i tuoi figli (da cui deriva la decisione di tenerti tutto dentro).
Una cosa sola mi sorprende...che pur sapendo del suo tradimento,  tu riesca ancora ad essere affettuoso e ad avere rapporti con tua moglie.
So per esperienza personale che in certi contesti, fingere è impossibile.
Per cui credo che tu non voglia far scoppiare il casino con il rischio di arrivare ad una separazione, non solo per preservare la famiglia ma anche perchè ancora provi dei sentimenti di amore per tua moglie.
Questo è un bene e concordo con chi ti ha detto di andare a parlare con uno psicologo al consultorio famigliare e in futuro magari, portarci anche tua moglie. Percepisco ancora tanto affetto fra voi.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Marzo 2013)

Jimmy ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> Mi sono appena iscritto a questo forum perché sono arrivato al limite......
> Ho scoperto da qualche hanno che mia moglie mi tradisce con un uomo già sposato che ha conosciuto tempo fa.
> La loro relazione, seppur vecchia, è molto discontinua (e forse proprio per questo che dura ancora), perché, avendo entrambe famiglia, impegni di lavoro ed abitando ad una certa distanza, per loro non è facile incontrarsi spesso. A volte passano anche mesi senza vedersi, ed anche gli altri tipi di contatto tra loro (telefono, sms, chat, facebook, e-mail, etc.) in certi periodo sono giornalieri ed in certi altri completamente assenti. Fanno un pò come un elastico, si avvicinano e si allontanano, fanno questo continuamente....... Ovviamente io ho le prove documentatissime di tutto questo (foto e video e quant'altro non utilizzabili in una causa di divorzio.....e mi vedo bene dall'usarli altrimenti in galera ci vado io). Ovviamente nessuno è a conoscenza di questa storia, ed altrettanto "NON" ovviamente, ho fatto sempre finta di sapere nulle con la speranza che alla lunga si stancassero di questa storia e soprattutto, con la speranza che lei prendesse coscienza che lui non lascerà mai la sua famiglia per iniziare una nuova vita con lei (anche xché altrimenti dopo tutto questo tempo l'avrebbe già fatto, no?). Ma evidentemente, mia moglie non riesce ad arrendersi a quest'idea...peggio per lei!!!!! Intanto, il ns. rapporto è proceduto con un'apparente normalità, con alti e bassi (come in tutte le coppie), anzi spesso sembriamo proprio una coppia felice.....ci scambiamo effusioni, facciamo regolarmente l'amore, festeggiamo tutte le festività in famiglia, facciamo tutto insieme come una "coppia regolare". Io come voi, sentendo questa storia subito penserei che sono un uomo senza palle (e forse è vero) o che in fondo se sopporto tutto questo è perché questa situazione in fondo sta bene anche a me.
> In realtà, il vero motivo della mia "pazienza/sopportazione" sta nel fatto che, allo stesso tempo, abbiamo due figli di cui uno disabile ancora piccolo. Chi ha figli disabili sa bene che piccoli o grandi non fa molta differenza, xché hanno sempre bisogno della stessa cura ed attenzione anche crescendo. Potete tutti immaginare, quindi, che dramma interiore io stia vivendo in questi anni. Perché, da una lato, svelare a mia moglie che io sono a conoscenza del suo "perpetuato" tradimento ci porterebbe dritto dritto al divorzio (anche se dovesse implorarmi in ginocchio di non lasciarla....ammesso che lo faccia); dall'altro, l'idea di non poter vedere tutti i giorni i miei figli, soprattutto quello disabile che è molto affezionato a me, e che questa separazione potrebbe in qualche modo incidere rallentando se non bloccando il suo processo di recupero dalla disabilità, mi terrorizza perché non potrei mai perdonarmelo. In ultimo, c'è anche un discorso economico, perché mia moglie prende 4 soldi (quando li prende), io ho lo stipendio di un normale impiegato e le spese come potete immaginare sono tantissime, perciò andare eventualmente a mantenere due famiglie (io da solo + la famiglia per la mia quota spettante) sarebbe molto difficoltoso. Non lo so, forse avrei bisogni di uno psicologo, ma non posso permettermelo. Vi prego, sono disperato, datemi qualche consiglio, non ho il coraggio di parlarne a nessuno...............grazie.


devi dirglielo, non è giusto continuare così.


----------



## Eliade (15 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Potrei sbagliarmi ma da quello che ho letto ho immaginato fosse per orgoglio. Reso pubblico il "tradimento" non si tornerebbe più indietro.
> 
> Ed io che invece le parlerei e le direi che mi sentirei autorizzato a farmi un' amante... :mrgreen: ... sono per la parità di diritti.


Io, sinceramente, quoto alla grande.

Però pensandoci, visto e considerato che hai tutte le prove documentate, puoi anche farlo senza metterla al corrente.
Qualora lei dovesse chiederti spiegazioni, le fai presente che sapevi tutto e che hai ritenuto giusto prenderti il meglio che una falsa come lei poteva darti (perché tale è una che continua la sua coppia felice nella speranza d'iniziare una nuova vita con l'altro), di non perdere la quotidianità con i figli e di non perderti nemmeno le gioie che la vita altrove aveva da offrirti. 
Senza nemmeno litigare, una semplice comunicazione senza diritto di replica, se dovesse servire.


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2013)

Jimmy ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> Mi sono appena iscritto a questo forum perché sono arrivato al limite......
> Ho scoperto da qualche hanno che mia moglie mi tradisce con un uomo già sposato che ha conosciuto tempo fa.
> La loro relazione, seppur vecchia, è molto discontinua (e forse proprio per questo che dura ancora), perché, avendo entrambe famiglia, impegni di lavoro ed abitando ad una certa distanza, per loro non è facile incontrarsi spesso. A volte passano anche mesi senza vedersi, ed anche gli altri tipi di contatto tra loro (telefono, sms, chat, facebook, e-mail, etc.) in certi periodo sono giornalieri ed in certi altri completamente assenti. Fanno un pò come un elastico, si avvicinano e si allontanano, fanno questo continuamente....... Ovviamente io ho le prove documentatissime di tutto questo (foto e video e quant'altro non utilizzabili in una causa di divorzio.....e mi vedo bene dall'usarli altrimenti in galera ci vado io). Ovviamente nessuno è a conoscenza di questa storia, ed altrettanto "NON" ovviamente, ho fatto sempre finta di sapere nulle con la speranza che alla lunga si stancassero di questa storia e soprattutto, con la speranza che lei prendesse coscienza che lui non lascerà mai la sua famiglia per iniziare una nuova vita con lei (anche xché altrimenti dopo tutto questo tempo l'avrebbe già fatto, no?). Ma evidentemente, mia moglie non riesce ad arrendersi a quest'idea...peggio per lei!!!!! Intanto, il ns. rapporto è proceduto con un'apparente normalità, con alti e bassi (come in tutte le coppie), anzi spesso sembriamo proprio una coppia felice.....ci scambiamo effusioni, facciamo regolarmente l'amore, festeggiamo tutte le festività in famiglia, facciamo tutto insieme come una "coppia regolare". Io come voi, sentendo questa storia subito penserei che sono un uomo senza palle (e forse è vero) o che in fondo se sopporto tutto questo è perché questa situazione in fondo sta bene anche a me.
> In realtà, il vero motivo della mia "pazienza/sopportazione" sta nel fatto che, allo stesso tempo, abbiamo due figli di cui uno disabile ancora piccolo. Chi ha figli disabili sa bene che piccoli o grandi non fa molta differenza, xché hanno sempre bisogno della stessa cura ed attenzione anche crescendo. Potete tutti immaginare, quindi, che dramma interiore io stia vivendo in questi anni. Perché, da una lato, svelare a mia moglie che io sono a conoscenza del suo "perpetuato" tradimento ci porterebbe dritto dritto al divorzio (anche se dovesse implorarmi in ginocchio di non lasciarla....ammesso che lo faccia); dall'altro, l'idea di non poter vedere tutti i giorni i miei figli, soprattutto quello disabile che è molto affezionato a me, e che questa separazione potrebbe in qualche modo incidere rallentando se non bloccando il suo processo di recupero dalla disabilità, mi terrorizza perché non potrei mai perdonarmelo. In ultimo, c'è anche un discorso economico, perché mia moglie prende 4 soldi (quando li prende), io ho lo stipendio di un normale impiegato e le spese come potete immaginare sono tantissime, perciò andare eventualmente a mantenere due famiglie (io da solo + la famiglia per la mia quota spettante) sarebbe molto difficoltoso. Non lo so, forse avrei bisogni di uno psicologo, ma non posso permettermelo. Vi prego, sono disperato, datemi qualche consiglio, non ho il coraggio di parlarne a nessuno...............grazie.


allora.

se fai regolarmente sesso con lei pur sapendo che ha un altro,vuol dire che la cosa non ti disturba oltremodo.

capisco che col tempo la misura possa essere colma e capisco che data la recessione imperante,una separazione sia più pesante per te che portare regalmente le corna

ma

non vedo altra via d'uscita che comunicare a tua moglie che sai tutto,che non hai interesse nè voglia di scatenare una guerra dei Roses,visto che tutto sommato la vostra famiglia regge,ma da ora in avanti sarete una coppia aperta e che se ti capiterà una buona chiavata non te la farai scappare.

altro nel mediobreve non credo ti si sia possibile fare


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2013)

Per me lei non ha un vero amante e non ha nessuna voglia di cercare di farsi un'altra vita. Ha bisogno di staccare con la mente da una realtà pesante. L'amante è qualcosa a cui pensare per evadere dalla realtà e ogni tanto farlo fisicamente. Evade in un modo orribile e crudele per te. Hai detto che siete una famiglia unita ed è la cosa che mi ha fatto pensare questo. Se hai la forza di parlarne con noi potresti trovare la forza di parlarne con lei e di trovare un modo per staccare ogni tanto insieme, senza figli e ricaricarvi insieme.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me lei non ha un vero amante e non ha nessuna voglia di cercare di farsi un'altra vita. Ha bisogno di staccare con la mente da una realtà pesante. L'amante è qualcosa a cui pensare per evadere dalla realtà e ogni tanto farlo fisicamente. Evade in un modo orribile e crudele per te. Hai detto che siete una famiglia unita ed è la cosa che mi ha fatto pensare questo. Se hai la forza di parlarne con noi potresti trovare la forza di parlarne con lei e di trovare un modo per staccare ogni tanto insieme, senza figli e ricaricarvi insieme.


ho avuto lo stesso pensiero.


----------



## Jimmy (16 Marzo 2013)

*Grazie a tutti per le considerazioni ed i suggerimenti+ Domande*

Innanzitutto, ringrazio tutti voi per i consigli e le vs. considerazioni (in moltissimi casi condivisibili in pochi un pò meno).
A dir la verità, mi aspettavo molti più commenti estremi, della serie: ma lasciala sta stronza!, oppure ci stai ancora a perdere tempo dietro o cose simili. Invece, noto che c'è molta moderazione ed equilibrio nel considerare la mia considerazione che, evidentemente, anche dal vostro punto di vista è molto delicata considerate le condizioni generali della situazione.
E' vero, la ns. famiglia (per quanto incoerente potrebbe sembrare) è molto unita e la disabilità di mio figlio ha contribuito a rafforzare l'unione ancor di più. Quando parlo di famiglia intendo, oltre a noi 4, anche zii, suoceri, genitori, amici e tutto il contorno. Rompere questo equilibrio ed uscire da questo "porto sicuro" certamente di spaventa, anche xché per natura sono un tipo molto armonioso e le situazioni di conflitto (grandi o piccole) le vivo con grande malessere. Perdere la mia famiglia, dopo tutti i miei sacrifici, per me sarebbe una grande sconfitta, ma allo stesso tempo potrebbe essere una rinascita, non so........
In molti mi avete chiesto come mai, dopo tanto tempo, solo ora sono arrivato al limite. Il motivo è che ormai era da mesi che non si vedevano più e si sentivano pochissimo. Ho immaginato (erroneamente) che tra loro fosse veramente finita) e mi ero quasi messo l'animo in pace. Invece, anche questa volta hanno ripreso a sentirsi e ben presto riprenderanno a rivedersi....... e non so se questa volta sarò ancora disposto a sopportarlo.....
Faccio una domanda alle donne del forum (ovviamente se vogliono anche gli uomini possono farlo): come può una donna stare per tanti anni con due uomini contemporaneamente? Come può una donna giustificare a se stessa la sua infedeltà per tanti anni senza che la sua coscienza ed il rispetto per se stessa la faccia cambiare questo comportamento? Come può una donna, vedersi un attimo prima con un altro uomo e poi tornare a casa dai figli ed il marito come se nulla fosse per tanti anni? Può bastare soltanto un discorso di mera convenienza giustificare tutto ciò (cioè non lascio mio marito che di fatto mi mantiene, anche perché se lo faccio non è detto che l'amante lascia la sua famiglia e viene a vivere con me, della serie perder a Filippo e o' panaro)? E' questo quello che devo pensare di mia moglie? E' stata con me solo per convenienza? E soprattutto, per quanto tempo ancora potrebbe portare avanti questa situazione?


----------



## Spider (16 Marzo 2013)

Jimmy ha detto:


> Innanzitutto, ringrazio tutti voi per i consigli e le vs. considerazioni (in moltissimi casi condivisibili in pochi un pò meno).
> A dir la verità, mi aspettavo molti più commenti estremi, della serie: ma lasciala sta stronza!, oppure ci stai ancora a perdere tempo dietro o cose simili. Invece, noto che c'è molta moderazione ed equilibrio nel considerare la mia considerazione che, evidentemente, anche dal vostro punto di vista è molto delicata considerate le condizioni generali della situazione.
> E' vero, la ns. famiglia (per quanto incoerente potrebbe sembrare) è molto unita e la disabilità di mio figlio ha contribuito a rafforzare l'unione ancor di più. Quando parlo di famiglia intendo, oltre a noi 4, anche zii, suoceri, genitori, amici e tutto il contorno. Rompere questo equilibrio ed uscire da questo "porto sicuro" certamente di spaventa, anche xché per natura sono un tipo molto armonioso e le situazioni di conflitto (grandi o piccole) le vivo con grande malessere. Perdere la mia famiglia, dopo tutti i miei sacrifici, per me sarebbe una grande sconfitta, ma allo stesso tempo potrebbe essere una rinascita, non so........
> In molti mi avete chiesto come mai, dopo tanto tempo, solo ora sono arrivato al limite. Il motivo è che ormai era da mesi che non si vedevano più e si sentivano pochissimo. Ho immaginato (erroneamente) che tra loro fosse veramente finita) e mi ero quasi messo l'animo in pace. Invece, anche questa volta hanno ripreso a sentirsi e ben presto riprenderanno a rivedersi....... e non so se questa volta sarò ancora disposto a sopportarlo.....
> *Faccio una domanda alle donne del forum (ovviamente se vogliono anche gli uomini possono farlo): come può una donna stare per tanti anni con due uomini contemporaneamente? Come può una donna giustificare a se stessa la sua infedeltà per tanti anni senza che la sua coscienza ed il rispetto per se stessa la faccia cambiare questo comportamento? Come può una donna, vedersi un attimo prima con un altro uomo e poi tornare a casa dai figli ed il marito come se nulla fosse per tanti anni? Può bastare soltanto un discorso di mera convenienza giustificare tutto ciò (cioè non lascio mio marito che di fatto mi mantiene, anche perché se lo faccio non è detto che l'amante lascia la sua famiglia e viene a vivere con me, della serie perder a Filippo e o' panaro)? E' questo quello che devo pensare di mia moglie? E' stata con me solo per convenienza? E soprattutto, per quanto tempo ancora potrebbe portare avanti questa situazione?*




ma santa madonna Jimmy,
rilegiti quello che hai scritto nelle ultime 10 righe, (diciamo dopo i 6 puntini).
non c'è niente cosi,
 dovresti saperlo mica hai 20 anni!
l'amore.
ti stai semplicemente chiedendo se ti ama, cerchi la risposta nelle sue azioni, nei suoi gesti.
gesti e azioni che potrebbero essere stati dettati da tante cose.. magari non dall'amore, ne per lui ne per te.
l'amore può essere un compromesso, un'accettazione, una rinuncia.
insieme a te ha costruito la sua vita, la sua storia, la sua memoria.
nessuno sta "solo" per convenienza con un altro.
spesso sta per convenienza "solo" con un altro.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> ma santa madonna Jimmy,
> rilegiti quello che hai scritto nelle ultime 10 righe, (diciamo dopo i 6 puntini).
> ...


Cuoto:up::up:


----------



## lunaiena (16 Marzo 2013)

Jimmy
Perché non provi a dirle che sai tutto 
con la "tranquillità " con il quale ti tieni tutto dentro 
e cioè senza fare scenate ...
Almeno per vedere la sua reazione...

forse lo hai già scritto e me lo sono persa...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2013)

Può come possono tutti coloro che tradiscono: sono due cose diverse. Se evasione è, deve essere evasione e separazione. Concordo sul parlarle. Quanto amore e dolore uscirebbero in quel dialogo.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può come possono tutti coloro che tradiscono: sono due cose diverse. Se evasione è, deve essere evasione e separazione. Concordo sul parlarle. Quanto amore e dolore uscirebbero in quel dialogo.


Sa molto da CL...
ES

Evasione e Separazione

Il motto del Veneto in pratica.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sa molto da CL...
> ES
> 
> Evasione e Separazione
> ...


Non hai capito una mazza. La cosa è reciproca.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai capito una mazza. La cosa è reciproca.


Ma statenta.
A me non piace capire.
Siamo pieni di persone che capiscono tutto.
Ma non si avvedono che lo capiscono nel verso che piace a loro.

Ti faccio un esempio.
Un mio allievo che non vuole fare certe cose
è arrivato bello bello con l'ultima intervista di Gould
in cui afferma che è inutile suonare Czerny o Hanon.

Il mio allievo non ha capito che se sei Glenn Gould 
puoi permetterti questo, in virtù delle doti che madre natura ti ha dato.

E ho dovuto rispiegare che sono il primo a dire a che Hanon e Czerny non servono a niente
se una persona non ha certe difficoltà. Ma possono servire a capire dove si hanno difficoltà e come eliminarle.

Esempio far scale serve solo a imparare bene il passaggio del pollice, e a far andare le mani in simultanea, cosa non così ovvia perchè le nostre dita non sono analoghe ma contrastanti, se sovrapponi le tua mani una sopra l'altra noterai che dove la sinistra ha il mignolo la destra ha il pollice, e che solo il dito medio si trova simultaneo.

Ecco allora ti spiego cosa devi capirte tu.
Per prima cosa io sono il conte.
E il conte posta così
Se qualcosa che legge lo rimanda a qualcos'altro
la sua attenzione viene attirata.

E del tuo post mi ha attirato la sigla Evasione e Separazione che suona simile a Comunione e Liberazione.

Ehi mela...non lo trovi divertente...

Oppure se vuoi capire il conte
GUarda questi:

[video=youtube;vMB2Xk2_cmc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMB2Xk2_cmc[/video]


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2013)

*Mia moglie mi tradisce, ho 2 figli di cui uno disabile, i soldi sono pochi, che*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me lei non ha un vero amante e non ha nessuna voglia di cercare di farsi un'altra vita. Ha bisogno di staccare con la mente da una realtà pesante. L'amante è qualcosa a cui pensare per evadere dalla realtà e ogni tanto farlo fisicamente. Evade in un modo orribile e crudele per te. Hai detto che siete una famiglia unita ed è la cosa che mi ha fatto pensare questo. Se hai la forza di parlarne con noi potresti trovare la forza di parlarne con lei e di trovare un modo per staccare ogni tanto insieme, senza figli e ricaricarvi insieme.


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2013)

*Mia moglie mi tradisce, ho 2 figli di cui uno disabile, i soldi sono pochi, che*



Jimmy ha detto:


> Innanzitutto, ringrazio tutti voi per i consigli e le vs. considerazioni (in moltissimi casi condivisibili in pochi un pò meno).
> A dir la verità, mi aspettavo molti più commenti estremi, della serie: ma lasciala sta stronza!, oppure ci stai ancora a perdere tempo dietro o cose simili. Invece, noto che c'è molta moderazione ed equilibrio nel considerare la mia considerazione che, evidentemente, anche dal vostro punto di vista è molto delicata considerate le condizioni generali della situazione.
> E' vero, la ns. famiglia (per quanto incoerente potrebbe sembrare) è molto unita e la disabilità di mio figlio ha contribuito a rafforzare l'unione ancor di più. Quando parlo di famiglia intendo, oltre a noi 4, anche zii, suoceri, genitori, amici e tutto il contorno. Rompere questo equilibrio ed uscire da questo "porto sicuro" certamente di spaventa, anche xché per natura sono un tipo molto armonioso e le situazioni di conflitto (grandi o piccole) le vivo con grande malessere. Perdere la mia famiglia, dopo tutti i miei sacrifici, per me sarebbe una grande sconfitta, ma allo stesso tempo potrebbe essere una rinascita, non so........
> In molti mi avete chiesto come mai, dopo tanto tempo, solo ora sono arrivato al limite. Il motivo è che ormai era da mesi che non si vedevano più e si sentivano pochissimo. Ho immaginato (erroneamente) che tra loro fosse veramente finita) e mi ero quasi messo l'animo in pace. Invece, anche questa volta hanno ripreso a sentirsi e ben presto riprenderanno a rivedersi....... e non so se questa volta sarò ancora disposto a sopportarlo.....
> Faccio una domanda alle donne del forum (ovviamente se vogliono anche gli uomini possono farlo): come può una donna stare per tanti anni con due uomini contemporaneamente? Come può una donna giustificare a se stessa la sua infedeltà per tanti anni senza che la sua coscienza ed il rispetto per se stessa la faccia cambiare questo comportamento? Come può una donna, vedersi un attimo prima con un altro uomo e poi tornare a casa dai figli ed il marito come se nulla fosse per tanti anni? Può bastare soltanto un discorso di mera convenienza giustificare tutto ciò (cioè non lascio mio marito che di fatto mi mantiene, anche perché se lo faccio non è detto che l'amante lascia la sua famiglia e viene a vivere con me, della serie perder a Filippo e o' panaro)? E' questo quello che devo pensare di mia moglie? E' stata con me solo per convenienza? E soprattutto, per quanto tempo ancora potrebbe portare avanti questa situazione?


Tua moglie non ha mai pensatodi lasciarti e non per convenienza.
Tu e l'altro suete due cose separate nea sua testa.
Lui è l'evasione. É dimemticare per un momento la realtà che a volte ê pesante. 
Sbagliato? Si sucuramente. 
Lei non si da giustificazioni, lei sa che sbagliato ma fa una cosa per lei. Ha bisogno anche di leggerezza di stavcare la testa. 
Scusa forse proietto me su di lei. 
Parlale.


----------



## fruitbasket (16 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tua moglie non ha mai pensatodi lasciarti e non per convenienza.
> Tu e l'altro suete due cose separate nea sua testa.
> Lui è l'evasione. É dimemticare per un momento la realtà che a volte ê pesante.
> Sbagliato? Si sucuramente.
> ...


Quotissimo e scommetto pure 1000 euri che dopo averle parlato la storia con questo qua finirebbe in 1 secondo.


----------



## Jimmy (17 Marzo 2013)

*Le parlo.....ok, e poi?*

Moltissimi di voi  mi state suggerendo di parlarle apertamente e di svelarle che so tutto già da tempo. A dire il vero, sono abbastanza certo che, dovendo fare una scelta nell'immediato (messa all'angolo), sceglierebbe me e la sicurezza dell'attuale situazione familiare, promettendomi fedeltà assoluta e la fine in tronco della sua relazione con l'altro. 
La mia paura, però, è che, a parte un primo periodo (breve o lungo...non so) in cui, un pò per convinzione ed un pò per cautela, in cui smetterebbero di vedersi, ai ns. primi litigi (stupidi o seri che siano) finirebbe per cercarlo ancora. A quel punto, avendo lei conosciuto "le mie strategie di controllo della loro relazione" che dovrei farle vedere a prova del suo tradimento (perché sono certo che all'inizio negherebbe tutto, così come fanno tutti), non avrei più strumenti per sapere se la sua promessa di fedeltà eterna sarà rispettato o meno......... e vivrei sempre nel dubbio che lei mi tradisca nuovamente. Se oggi non le ho ancora parlato è anche e soprattutto per questo motivo. In altre parole, ammesso che mi giuri fedeltà eterna, come posso essere certo che non lo farà ancora???????? Grazie per i vs. consigli


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2013)

Jimmy ha detto:


> Moltissimi di voi  mi state suggerendo di parlarle apertamente e di svelarle che so tutto già da tempo. A dire il vero, sono abbastanza certo che, dovendo fare una scelta nell'immediato (messa all'angolo), sceglierebbe me e la sicurezza dell'attuale situazione familiare, promettendomi fedeltà assoluta e la fine in tronco della sua relazione con l'altro.
> La mia paura, però, è che, a parte un primo periodo (breve o lungo...non so) in cui, un pò per convinzione ed un pò per cautela, in cui smetterebbero di vedersi, ai ns. primi litigi (stupidi o seri che siano) finirebbe per cercarlo ancora. A quel punto, avendo lei conosciuto "le mie strategie di controllo della loro relazione" che dovrei farle vedere a prova del suo tradimento (perché sono certo che all'inizio negherebbe tutto, così come fanno tutti), non avrei più strumenti per sapere se la sua promessa di fedeltà eterna sarà rispettato o meno......... e vivrei sempre nel dubbio che lei mi tradisca nuovamente. Se oggi non le ho ancora parlato è anche e soprattutto per questo motivo. In altre parole, ammesso che mi giuri fedeltà eterna, come posso essere certo che non lo farà ancora???????? Grazie per i vs. consigli


Il tuo problema non è la sincerità tra voi e non è neanche essere tradito, il tuo problema è avere il controllo della situazione. Quel controllo che hai che è solo sapere come e quando si sentono e si vedono. Allora va bene così.


----------



## Daniele (17 Marzo 2013)

Jimmy, tu non devi dirgli come hai scoperto del tradimento, dille semplicemente che sai, come io feci. Se lei dice di no, spiegale che sai tutto e che dire di no è solo offendere la tua intelligenza e dille che lo sai da tempo. Ma non mostrare nulla, mantieni il controllo se ti fa stare bene, è sbagliato, ma ti capisco.
Devi parlarle e a prescindere se vuole rimanere con te davvero, che è la prima e l'ultima volta che la perdonti, la successiva ci sarà la separazione diretta con sfanculamento della sua persona...ma devi essere convincente.


----------



## Daniele (17 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tua moglie non ha mai pensatodi lasciarti e non per convenienza.
> Tu e l'altro suete due cose separate nea sua testa.
> Lui è l'evasione. É dimemticare per un momento la realtà che a volte ê pesante.
> Sbagliato? Si sucuramente.
> ...


Farfalla, ogni volta che leggo te mi fai del male, sai?
Forse non te ne rendi conto, ma se dicessi cose del genere a tuo marito lo uccideresti, anche se è la verità, sono verità che non devono essere mai dette.
Perchè ricorda, nella coppia il traditore ha avuto bisogno di leggerezza e di staccare la testa, ma visto che non sono poi molti che ne hanno bisogno...vuol dire che c'è qualcosa nel traditore che non va per nulla ed è colpa sua solamente il non farsi curare.


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2013)

Jimmy ha detto:


> Moltissimi di voi  mi state suggerendo di parlarle apertamente e di svelarle che so tutto già da tempo. A dire il vero, sono abbastanza certo che, dovendo fare una scelta nell'immediato (messa all'angolo), sceglierebbe me e la sicurezza dell'attuale situazione familiare, promettendomi fedeltà assoluta e la fine in tronco della sua relazione con l'altro.
> La mia paura, però, è che, a parte un primo periodo (breve o lungo...non so) in cui, un pò per convinzione ed un pò per cautela, in cui smetterebbero di vedersi, ai ns. primi litigi (stupidi o seri che siano) finirebbe per cercarlo ancora. A quel punto, avendo lei conosciuto "le mie strategie di controllo della loro relazione" che dovrei farle vedere a prova del suo tradimento (perché sono certo che all'inizio negherebbe tutto, così come fanno tutti), non avrei più strumenti per sapere se la sua promessa di fedeltà eterna sarà rispettato o meno......... e vivrei sempre nel dubbio che lei mi tradisca nuovamente. Se oggi non le ho ancora parlato è anche e soprattutto per questo motivo. In altre parole, ammesso che mi giuri fedeltà eterna, come posso essere certo che non lo farà ancora???????? Grazie per i vs. consigli



e poi ti "devi" fidare di lei, nel senso che dovresti essere disponibile ad accordarle nuovamente la fiducia, col tempo, sulla base di un vostro impegno reciproco, tuo a darle un'altra possibilità, suo a cambiare, che si palesa con i  fatti, giorno per giorno

per curiosità: come l'hai scoperta? ne sei certo? sembri molto informato


----------



## fruitbasket (17 Marzo 2013)

Jimmy ha detto:


> Moltissimi di voi  mi state suggerendo di parlarle apertamente e di svelarle che so tutto già da tempo. A dire il vero, sono abbastanza certo che, dovendo fare una scelta nell'immediato (messa all'angolo), sceglierebbe me e la sicurezza dell'attuale situazione familiare, promettendomi fedeltà assoluta e la fine in tronco della sua relazione con l'altro.
> La mia paura, però, è che, a parte un primo periodo (breve o lungo...non so) in cui, un pò per convinzione ed un pò per cautela, in cui smetterebbero di vedersi, ai ns. primi litigi (stupidi o seri che siano) finirebbe per cercarlo ancora. A quel punto, avendo lei conosciuto "le mie strategie di controllo della loro relazione" che dovrei farle vedere a prova del suo tradimento (perché sono certo che all'inizio negherebbe tutto, così come fanno tutti), non avrei più strumenti per sapere se la sua promessa di fedeltà eterna sarà rispettato o meno......... e vivrei sempre nel dubbio che lei mi tradisca nuovamente. Se oggi non le ho ancora parlato è anche e soprattutto per questo motivo. In altre parole, ammesso che mi giuri fedeltà eterna, come posso essere certo che non lo farà ancora???????? Grazie per i vs. consigli


Il dopo è una finestra spalancata...
nessuno può sapere cosa succederà, se lei se ne andrà, se te ne vai tu, se rimanete insieme e lei ti tradirà ancora o non possa essere tu a farlo. La sfera di cristallo non ce l'hai. Certo  è che controllare in questi anni non ti è servito ne a prevenire il tradimento ne a evitare che si ripetesse... per cui il controllo non serve. 
Non so come lo hai scoperto, ma se mi dici che hai libero accesso alle mail, al telefono e lei non cancella nulla, implicitamente mi pare che anche lei abbia una gran voglia di farsi scoprire. 
La fiducia dopo è davvero dura da ricostruire ci vorrà tempo e tanta bravura da parte sua, ma anche adesso... è fiducia quella che gli stai dando? no, di certo


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2013)

*Mia moglie mi tradisce, ho 2 figli di cui uno disabile, i soldi sono pochi, che*



Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, ogni volta che leggo te mi fai del male, sai?
> Forse non te ne rendi conto, ma se dicessi cose del genere a tuo marito lo uccideresti, anche se è la verità, sono verità che non devono essere mai dette.
> Perchè ricorda, nella coppia il traditore ha avuto bisogno di leggerezza e di staccare la testa, ma visto che non sono poi molti che ne hanno bisogno...vuol dire che c'è qualcosa nel traditore che non va per nulla ed è colpa sua solamente il non farsi curare.


Dove hai letto che la colpa non é del traditore. Io ho dato delle motivazioni, mica ho acritto che sono corrette. Sto cercando di dare a quest'utente il punto di vista di sua moglie. Voglio solo aiutare


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2013)

*Mia moglie mi tradisce, ho 2 figli di cui uno disabile, i soldi sono pochi, che*



farfalla ha detto:


> Dove hai letto che la colpa non é del traditore. Io ho dato delle motivazioni, mica ho acritto che sono corrette. Sto cercando di dare a quest'utente il punto di vista di sua moglie. Voglio solo aiutare


Voglio solo aiutare lui non sto difendendo lei


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dove hai letto che la colpa non é del traditore. Io ho dato delle motivazioni, mica ho acritto che sono corrette. Sto cercando di dare a quest'utente il punto di vista di sua moglie. Voglio solo aiutare


Io avevo scritto le stesse cose. Evidentemente ognuno si sceglie un bersaglio.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Marzo 2013)

Hai buone ragioni per fare finta, ma le finte sono inganno e tradimento in un'altra forma e dimensione. Tradisci te stesso con sentimenti che non hai e vita che non vuoi.

Non capisco, perché il rivelamento dei fatti porterebbe al divorzio ... Io penso, da quel che hai detto, tu vuoi il divorzio dal momento che lei sa che tu sai. Ma perché? Per me, il divorzio non è il passo obbligatorio, ma la sincerità in coppia, e al momento sei bugiardo quanto lei adultera. Cioè si combinano due mali per un finto bene, nel quale non sta bene nessuno, nemmeno i tuoi figli. Sono certo che loro sanno più di quel che dicono e fanno intendere. Dall'altra parte hanno i migliori insegnanti ...

Devi fare una scelta, e proseguire in base della decisione. Non puoi condizionare una bugia con un'altra bugia, ma puoi soltanto usare fatti e conseguenze. Con la finta felicità finisci i tuoi giorni da finto felice, ossia qualcuno che rimpiange ogni momento della sua vita, perché non ha mai avuto il coraggio di affrontare la radice dei suoi problemi.

Intendiamoci, ognuno ha le sue ragioni per essere quel che è, ma dal momento che vi si è fatto coppia di fatto o matrimonio, ognuno appartiene anche all'altro, e le libertá sono minori. Per la felicitá tua e per quella della tua moglie e dei figli, decidi una volta per tutte cosa vuoi fare da grande.

Se decidi a chiudere gli occhi, completa l'opera in tutto, se invece decidi di fare luce, che luce sia! Nelle ombre o sotto il sole, puoi sempre decidere di restare con tua moglie e tuoi figli, non c'è nulla di più errato che pensare alla fine imminente quando invece si vuole solo limpidezza e sincerità.


----------



## Gian (17 Marzo 2013)

Jimmy ha detto:


> Rompere questo equilibrio ed uscire da questo "porto sicuro" certamente di spaventa, anche xché per natura sono un tipo molto armonioso e le situazioni di conflitto (grandi o piccole) le vivo con grande malessere. Perdere la mia famiglia, dopo tutti i miei sacrifici, per me sarebbe una grande sconfitta, ma allo stesso tempo potrebbe essere una rinascita, non so........
> E soprattutto, per quanto tempo ancora potrebbe portare avanti questa situazione?


se posso esprimere il mio pensiero, non aspettarti qualcosa di speciale da una separazione,
la vostra situazione è molto complessa e ci sono dei rischi ancora maggiori rispetto ad una
comune separazione.
Il minimo che ti possono addebitare in caso di allontanamento è di aver lasciato la tua povera
moglie sola con un ragazzo che ha problemi in casa; vallo poi a spiegare ai terzi quello che sai
perfettamente, intanto c'è una situazione "di facciata" che non potrai scalfire.
sarebbe per tutti una grande sconfitta, ad iniziare da lei che si è messa in quella situazione
volontariamente.
Prova un po' a discuterne con lei, senza ipocrisie e in modo aperto. Non minacciare, ma attua.
Ne sentirai davvero delle belle, e preparati a tutto.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Marzo 2013)

Condivido l'interpretazione di Farfalla per le possibili motivazioni di tua moglie.

Non so come hai tirato avanti in questi anni, ma adesso, dopo tanto tempo, mi chiedo che cosa desideri...
Ha ragione l'utente che ti dice che vuoi "solo" sapere se ti ama?

Scusami, dirò una cosa brutta, che immagino non ti porti granchè sollievo, ma la penso.
Certo, è lei che ti tradisce, cosciente e pienamente responsabile.
Ma del tipo di legame che ha instaurato col suo amante in questi anni in cui avresti potuto fare qualcosa, sei responsabile anche tu. Nel senso, se tu avessi deciso di affrontarla all'inizio, tutti gli anni successivi sarebbero stati diversi.

Scusa, è che leggo di una famiglia tutto sommato unita e complice, un ambiente sereno per i figli, di cui uno disabile e che necessita protezione maggiore.
E mi chiedo quale sarebbe lo scenario nel momento in cui tu andassi fuori di testa... certo, un fuori di testa che ha le sue buone motivazioni, chi lo nega. Ma... bè, non serve che ne scriva ancora, tu hai ben più di me in mente le conseguenze di un chiarimento.

Guarda... io mi sto separando da mio marito, e ho accettato all'inizio una situazione estremamente svantaggiosa per me, e non buona per mia figlia. E ora che mi sono finalmente "svegliata", non posso farci molto, perchè... mi sono scavata la fossa da sola.
La vedo più o meno così...
Subisci un torto, stai male, ma l'hai accettato così tanto tempo che...
No, non riesco ad esprimermi.

Pensaci ancora. Pensa a cosa vuoi. Quanto è importante per te la fedeltà di tua moglie? Non mi sembra che ti abbia ammazzato in questi anni...
E "semplicemente" recuperare qualunque cosa di impolverato ci sia tra voi? Investire nel vostro amore? Farne un fuoco così caldo che tu sappia, senza ombra di dubbio, amante o non amante, che è a te che il suo pensiero va ogni volta che sente bisogno di aiuto, conforto, amore? A te, ogni volta che vuole esprimere il suo, di amore e affetto?

Ci sono donne, persone, che vedono l'amante come slegato dall'amore, anche quando c'è affetto e stima e confidenza. Potrebbe essere così, per tua moglie...

Domanda, se posso. Non hai mai pensato in questi anni di cedere alle lusinghe di qualche altra donna?
No, non penso che farti una amante ti faccia sentire necessariamente meglio. In realtà, quello che mi chiedo è quale sia il tuo rapporto con l'amore fisico, per capire meglio che cosa puoi capire, o accettare, delle possibili motivazioni di tua moglie.

Scusa se ti ho offeso o ferito, davvero non era mia intenzione, al tua situazione è tale che è difficile non mettere il dito su qualche piaga.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, ogni volta che leggo te mi fai del male, sai?
> Forse non te ne rendi conto, ma se dicessi cose del genere a tuo marito lo uccideresti, anche se è la verità, sono verità che non devono essere mai dette.
> Perchè ricorda, nella coppia il traditore ha avuto bisogno di leggerezza e di staccare la testa, ma visto che non sono poi molti che ne hanno bisogno...vuol dire che c'è qualcosa nel traditore che non va per nulla ed è colpa sua solamente il non farsi curare.


Vedi Daniele 
bisognerebbe per i traditori che succedesse
quel che succede alla fine di quel filmetto là compagni di scuola no?

Lui le aveva detto, ma tu quella volta con l'architetto....
E lei ma noooooooooooooooooooo....cosa vai a pensare...

Poi lui la combina e lei lo sventa...
E in pratica gli dice ok dai ti perdono...del resto sai ti ho mentito di quell'architetto me lo sono fatto eh...

Pensa che capita se una moglie confessa al marito certe cose...
E lui risponde...ah sai mentre tu coltivavi i tuoi spazi...io ho riempito quelli della tua migliore amica.

Lì si che vedi fuoco e fiamme...no?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Hai buone ragioni per fare finta, ma le finte sono inganno e tradimento in un'altra forma e dimensione. Tradisci te stesso con sentimenti che non hai e vita che non vuoi.
> 
> Non capisco, perché il rivelamento dei fatti porterebbe al divorzio ... Io penso, da quel che hai detto, tu vuoi il divorzio dal momento che lei sa che tu sai. Ma perché? Per me, il divorzio non è il passo obbligatorio, ma la sincerità in coppia, e al momento sei bugiardo quanto lei adultera. Cioè si combinano due mali per un finto bene, nel quale non sta bene nessuno, nemmeno i tuoi figli. Sono certo che loro sanno più di quel che dicono e fanno intendere. Dall'altra parte hanno i migliori insegnanti ...
> 
> ...


Standing ovation!:up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me lei non ha un vero amante e non ha nessuna voglia di cercare di farsi un'altra vita. Ha bisogno di staccare con la mente da una realtà pesante. L'amante è qualcosa a cui pensare per evadere dalla realtà e ogni tanto farlo fisicamente. Evade in un modo orribile e crudele per te. Hai detto che siete una famiglia unita ed è la cosa che mi ha fatto pensare questo. Se hai la forza di parlarne con noi potresti trovare la forza di parlarne con lei e di trovare un modo per staccare ogni tanto insieme, senza figli e ricaricarvi insieme.





Jimmy ha detto:


> come può una donna stare per tanti anni con due uomini contemporaneamente?


Brunetta ti ha risposto qui. Fuga.


----------



## Gian (18 Marzo 2013)

http://paternita.info/separazioni/12-metropoli/

spero che si apra il link.

Apriamo tutti gli occhi e prevediamo i rischi ...
affinché non ci passiamo in un sol colpo da vittime a carnefici.


----------



## Scarlett (18 Marzo 2013)

Jimmy ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> Mi sono appena iscritto a questo forum perché sono arrivato al limite......
> Ho scoperto da qualche hanno che mia moglie mi tradisce con un uomo già sposato che ha conosciuto tempo fa.
> La loro relazione, seppur vecchia, è molto discontinua (e forse proprio per questo che dura ancora), perché, avendo entrambe famiglia, impegni di lavoro ed abitando ad una certa distanza, per loro non è facile incontrarsi spesso. A volte passano anche mesi senza vedersi, ed anche gli altri tipi di contatto tra loro (telefono, sms, chat, facebook, e-mail, etc.) in certi periodo sono giornalieri ed in certi altri completamente assenti. Fanno un pò come un elastico, si avvicinano e si allontanano, fanno questo continuamente....... Ovviamente io ho le prove documentatissime di tutto questo (foto e video e quant'altro non utilizzabili in una causa di divorzio.....e mi vedo bene dall'usarli altrimenti in galera ci vado io). Ovviamente nessuno è a conoscenza di questa storia, ed altrettanto "NON" ovviamente, ho fatto sempre finta di sapere nulle con la speranza che alla lunga si stancassero di questa storia e soprattutto, con la speranza che lei prendesse coscienza che lui non lascerà mai la sua famiglia per iniziare una nuova vita con lei (anche xché altrimenti dopo tutto questo tempo l'avrebbe già fatto, no?). Ma evidentemente, mia moglie non riesce ad arrendersi a quest'idea...peggio per lei!!!!! Intanto, il ns. rapporto è proceduto con un'apparente normalità, con alti e bassi (come in tutte le coppie), anzi spesso sembriamo proprio una coppia felice.....ci scambiamo effusioni, facciamo regolarmente l'amore, festeggiamo tutte le festività in famiglia, facciamo tutto insieme come una "coppia regolare". Io come voi, sentendo questa storia subito penserei che sono un uomo senza palle (e forse è vero) o che in fondo se sopporto tutto questo è perché questa situazione in fondo sta bene anche a me.
> In realtà, il vero motivo della mia "pazienza/sopportazione" sta nel fatto che, allo stesso tempo, abbiamo due figli di cui uno disabile ancora piccolo. Chi ha figli disabili sa bene che piccoli o grandi non fa molta differenza, xché hanno sempre bisogno della stessa cura ed attenzione anche crescendo. Potete tutti immaginare, quindi, che dramma interiore io stia vivendo in questi anni. Perché, da una lato, svelare a mia moglie che io sono a conoscenza del suo "perpetuato" tradimento ci porterebbe dritto dritto al divorzio (anche se dovesse implorarmi in ginocchio di non lasciarla....ammesso che lo faccia); dall'altro, l'idea di non poter vedere tutti i giorni i miei figli, soprattutto quello disabile che è molto affezionato a me, e che questa separazione potrebbe in qualche modo incidere rallentando se non bloccando il suo processo di recupero dalla disabilità, mi terrorizza perché non potrei mai perdonarmelo. In ultimo, c'è anche un discorso economico, perché mia moglie prende 4 soldi (quando li prende), io ho lo stipendio di un normale impiegato e le spese come potete immaginare sono tantissime, perciò andare eventualmente a mantenere due famiglie (io da solo + la famiglia per la mia quota spettante) sarebbe molto difficoltoso. Non lo so, forse avrei bisogni di uno psicologo, ma non posso permettermelo. Vi prego, sono disperato, datemi qualche consiglio, non ho il coraggio di parlarne a nessuno...............grazie.


Ciao!
Innanzi tutto voglio dirti che mi piaci. Mi piace il tuo modo lucido di analizzare una situazione di per sè difficilissima. MI piace il fatto che ponderi ogni scelta, per il bene di tutti, e senza giudicare o farti prendere dalla disperazione tanto da non riuscire più ad essere, appunto, lucido. Dunque ti ammiro. 
Detto questo, sebbene non sia un consiglio geniale, mi sento di suggerirti di parlarne con tua moglie. Esattamente così, con questa lucidità: so che hai un'altro, lo so da molto, non te l'ho detto perchè abbiamo due figli, di cui uno disabile, e non voglio separarmi per una questione economica e di grandi responsabilità. Credo che in fondo vogliamo le stesse cose per i nostri figli e vogliamo che tutti ne escano il meno feriti possibili: Affrontiamo insieme il problema?


----------



## Scarlett (18 Marzo 2013)

Jimmy ha detto:


> Moltissimi di voi  mi state suggerendo di parlarle apertamente e di svelarle che so tutto già da tempo. A dire il vero, sono abbastanza certo che, dovendo fare una scelta nell'immediato (messa all'angolo), sceglierebbe me e la sicurezza dell'attuale situazione familiare, promettendomi fedeltà assoluta e la fine in tronco della sua relazione con l'altro.
> La mia paura, però, è che, a parte un primo periodo (breve o lungo...non so) in cui, un pò per convinzione ed un pò per cautela, in cui smetterebbero di vedersi, ai ns. primi litigi (stupidi o seri che siano) finirebbe per cercarlo ancora. A quel punto, avendo lei conosciuto "le mie strategie di controllo della loro relazione" che dovrei farle vedere a prova del suo tradimento (perché sono certo che all'inizio negherebbe tutto, così come fanno tutti), non avrei più strumenti per sapere se la sua promessa di fedeltà eterna sarà rispettato o meno......... e vivrei sempre nel dubbio che lei mi tradisca nuovamente. Se oggi non le ho ancora parlato è anche e soprattutto per questo motivo. In altre parole, ammesso che mi giuri fedeltà eterna, come posso essere certo che non lo farà ancora???????? Grazie per i vs. consigli


Ok, sono arrivata in ritardo, non avevo letto le risposte prima delle mie, ehehe.
Comunque il problema allora non è tanto la famiglia, quanto voi due, mi sembra di capire adesso, giusto?
Nel senso, qual'è la tua paura? che vi separate o che possa continuare a tradirti? perchè di certo continuerà se sono anni che lo fa e tu non gli dici nulla, no? 
Quello che mi sorprende è che parli come se sapessi esattamente cosa farà, come risponderà, cosa succederà. Per quanto tu possa conoscere bene tua moglie, non si sempre si può prevedere tutto sai? Parlaci, magari la tua reazione ti stupisce e comincerai a porti altri problemi altresì che questi. 
Comunque è chiaro che, se ti tradisce, devi domandarti: sono propenso al perdono (per me non per i miei figli, quello è un discorso diverso)? cosa voglio da mia moglie?


----------



## Scarlett (18 Marzo 2013)

Jimmy ha detto:


> Faccio una domanda alle donne del forum (ovviamente se vogliono anche gli uomini possono farlo): come può una donna stare per tanti anni con due uomini contemporaneamente? Come può una donna giustificare a se stessa la sua infedeltà per tanti anni senza che la sua coscienza ed il rispetto per se stessa la faccia cambiare questo comportamento? Come può una donna, vedersi un attimo prima con un altro uomo e poi tornare a casa dai figli ed il marito come se nulla fosse per tanti anni? Può bastare soltanto un discorso di mera convenienza giustificare tutto ciò (cioè non lascio mio marito che di fatto mi mantiene, anche perché se lo faccio non è detto che l'amante lascia la sua famiglia e viene a vivere con me, della serie perder a Filippo e o' panaro)? E' questo quello che devo pensare di mia moglie? E' stata con me solo per convenienza? E soprattutto, per quanto tempo ancora potrebbe portare avanti questa situazione?


Mah, io credo che difficilmente potrei farlo. Portare avanti due relazioni continue per anni intendo. Ma se lei lo fa, credo che il problema sia sostanzialmente uno: è innamorata dell'altro, lo fa stare bene, gli da qualcosa che a suo avviso tu non puoi più dargli o non gli hai mai dato. Mentre tu, beh tu sei il padre dei suoi figli, in famiglia con te sta bene, rappresenti un rifugio caldo, stabile e di solide basi. In più avete due figli, di cui uno disabile, e rendere accettabile un divorzio a dei figli è sempre difficile e provoca spesso dei traumi per loro, figuriamoci per un ragazzino disabile, quindi già più fragile di chi ha tutto. 
Quello che mi stupisce  che riesce a fare l'amore con te...non so, tu come l'avverti quando lo fa?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2013)

*Mia moglie mi tradisce, ho 2 figli di cui uno disabile, i soldi sono pochi, che*



Scarlett ha detto:


> Mah, io credo che difficilmente potrei farlo. Portare avanti due relazioni continue per anni intendo. Ma se lei lo fa, credo che il problema sia sostanzialmente uno: è innamorata dell'altro, lo fa stare bene, gli da qualcosa che a suo avviso tu non puoi più dargli o non gli hai mai dato. Mentre tu, beh tu sei il padre dei suoi figli, in famiglia con te sta bene, rappresenti un rifugio caldo, stabile e di solide basi. In più avete due figli, di cui uno disabile, e rendere accettabile un divorzio a dei figli è sempre difficile e provoca spesso dei traumi per loro, figuriamoci per un ragazzino disabile, quindi già più fragile di chi ha tutto.
> Quello che mi stupisce  che riesce a fare l'amore con te...non so, tu come l'avverti quando lo fa?


Perchê ti stupisce? Io non ho mai smesso di desiderare mio marito e idem il mio amante sua moglie.


----------



## Scarlett (18 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchê ti stupisce? Io non ho mai smesso di desiderare mio marito e idem il mio amante sua moglie.


Mah...perchè quando io ho tradito l'ho fatto perchè proprio l'aspetto sessuale, del corteggiamento, del desiderio, era stato danneggiato e, una volta ritrovata un'emozione perduta, quella di prima mi sembrava ancora peggiore. 
Amiche che hanno tradito invece, dicono che non l'hanno fatto per problemi sessuali, ma che a poco a poco il sesso con l'ufficioso lui andava a perdere di senso, di significato, di bellezza, di passione. 
E poi scusa ma se il sesso è bellissimo con l'uomo con cui stai, perchè andare a cercare un'altro per fare sesso?

I'm confused!


----------



## lothar57 (18 Marzo 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Mah...perchè quando io ho tradito l'ho fatto perchè proprio l'aspetto sessuale, del corteggiamento, del desiderio, era stato danneggiato e, una volta ritrovata un'emozione perduta, quella di prima mi sembrava ancora peggiore.
> Amiche che hanno tradito invece, dicono che non l'hanno fatto per problemi sessuali, ma che a poco a poco il sesso con l'ufficioso lui andava a perdere di senso, di significato, di bellezza, di passione.
> E poi scusa ma se il sesso è bellissimo con l'uomo con cui stai, perchè andare a cercare un'altro per fare sesso?
> 
> I'm confused!



Scarlet..concordo con Farfy....guarda che si fa senza problemi a casa e fuori.A me e'successo..mattina di di la'..sera di qua''..problemi zero...stato benissimo con entrambe.Sai perche'???sono 2 cose diverse..amica mia


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2013)

*Mia moglie mi tradisce, ho 2 figli di cui uno disabile, i soldi sono pochi, che*



Scarlett ha detto:


> Mah...perchè quando io ho tradito l'ho fatto perchè proprio l'aspetto sessuale, del corteggiamento, del desiderio, era stato danneggiato e, una volta ritrovata un'emozione perduta, quella di prima mi sembrava ancora peggiore.
> Amiche che hanno tradito invece, dicono che non l'hanno fatto per problemi sessuali, ma che a poco a poco il sesso con l'ufficioso lui andava a perdere di senso, di significato, di bellezza, di passione.
> E poi scusa ma se il sesso è bellissimo con l'uomo con cui stai, perchè andare a cercare un'altro per fare sesso?
> 
> I'm confused!


Non ho detto che fosse bellissimo. Ho detto che non ho smesso di desiderarlo e non ho smesso di avere rapporto cpn lui. Quello che mi legava a mio marito era qualcosa di profondo che contemplava anche il sesso.
Con l'altro era un'altra cosa che non modificava il rapporto ufficiale


----------



## Spider (19 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho detto che fosse bellissimo. Ho detto che non ho smesso di desiderarlo e non ho smesso di avere rapporto cpn lui. Quello che mi legava a mio marito era qualcosa di profondo che contemplava anche il sesso.
> Con l'altro era un'altra cosa che non modificava il rapporto ufficiale


farfalla, le tue vicissitudini assumono
 una connotazione drammatica,
 Shakespeariana. 
desideri lui, cioè tuo marito, mai smesso di desiderare,
 anche lui sembra di capire desidera lei, mai smesso pure lui. 
allora
 i rispettivi non vi cagano, non desiderano, non vogliono.
che fate?
un sesso di ripiego, per non morire, è cosi?
Quanto è ginnastica e quanto è amore?
nel senso,
 anche se con grandissimo dolore non è meglio prendere atto e mollare?
Magari aiuti tuo marito ad essere libero.


----------



## Jimmy (20 Marzo 2013)

*I tre possibili scenari...........*

Innanzitutto, grazie ancora a tutti, perché chi in un modo, chi  in un altro, mi state aiutando in un certo senso a fare chiarezza. Già il fatto di sentire opinioni diverse in merito mi aiuta tantissimo.
Detto questo, passiamo ai contenuti.
A chi mi chiede come faccio ad essere così certo del tradimento di mia moglie e/o come ho fatto a scoprirlo, rispondo che oggi come oggi, basta avere una "non comune" praticità con la tecnologia ed un pò di inventiva e vi assicuro che, anche con pochi soldi, si possono fare miracoli. Lavorando in campo informatico, ovviamente sono avvantaggiato. Anche, quando, mi sono rivolto ad un investigatore per far seguire mia moglie, lui stesso è rimasto incredulo di come avevo potuto raccogliere tutte quelle prove (assolutamente non valide ai fini di una causa di divorzio) da solo.
Ma, ovviamente, questo è l'aspetto meno interessante della vicenda. Ok, fino ad ora abbiamo volato alto, ora veniamo alle cose concrete, perchè alla fine la vita è fatta di cose concrete: azioni e reazioni, atti e conseguenze, giusto? 
A chi mi dice fatti un'amante anche tu, rispondo che potrebbe essere certamente una soluzione (che in realtà come prima reazione alla cosa avevo anche provato a perseguire), però se mia moglie lo dovesse venire a scoprire, passerei dalla ragione al torto e da vittima diventerei il carnefice, servendole su un piatto d'argento la soluzione al suo dilemma. A quel punto, dovrei dimostrare che il mio tradimento è stato solo una conseguenza a quello suo, e perciò dovrei dimostrare che lei mi tradiva già da tempo, ma.......con quali prove dato che quelle che ho non sono valide agli occhi della legge? Lo saprei io, lo saprebbe lei, ma sarebbe semplicemente una mia vittoria morale e nulla più, che certo non mi aiuterebbe nel risvolto pratico della cosa. 
Andiamo vanti.......Scusate se mi posiziono già come se mi trovassi in un'aula di tribunale, ma credetemi, è ormai è da tempo che sto cercando di trovare il modo di uscire da questa storia possibilmente con le ossa il meno rotte possibile sia in un verso che in un altro. Il mio primo obiettivo è certamente salvare la famiglia , ma ovviamente non al prezzo di dover soccombere a questa situazione fino a tempo indeterminato. Mi pare ovvio,perciò, che non mi resta che parlare a mia moglie e dirle che so tutto, però non posso farlo se non ho il mio paracadute di salvataggio (certo non mi butto dalla montagna senza paracadute, no?)........cioè se non ho delle prove che la "inchiodano" anche agli occhi della legge non mi conviene farlo, ora vi spiego. Perché, un'accusa così pesante potrebbe essere sempre da lei smontata dicendo che quello è semplicemente un vecchio amico, che non c'è stato mai nulla tra loro, che è capitato che si sono visti qualche volta per caso e che ho capito io fischi per fiaschi e che non posso dimostrarlo. A quel punto, dovrei mostrarle le prove del contrario che, chi si aspetta queste cose, sa bene che non possono essere usate, anzi potrebbe lei minacciarmi di denunciarmi per violazione delle privacy (è proprio il caso di dirlo: cornuto e mazziato). L'unica cosa che mi sembra io potrei fare è la seguente: farla seguire da un investigatore secondo le procedure previste dalla legge e farmi consegnare il video (cioè il mio paracadute). Riavvolgiamo il nastro.......Dico a mia moglie che so tutto:
a) scenario 1 (preferibile, ma poco probabile): lei ammette tutto subito, è pentita, mi chiede scusa, veramente decide di non vedere più quell'uomo, ricominciamo....e vissero tutti felici e contenti;
b) scenario 2 (probabile): lei nega tutto, dice che mi sto sbagliando, giura che non è vero, io le dico che ho il video valido ai fini della causa di divorzio, non voglio sentire ragioni,  le mando la lettera dell'avvocato, provo ad addebitarle la causa del divorzio, magari ci riesco pure (sempre che io riesca a dimostrare che la sua storia andava avanti già da tempo).........e vissero tutti felici e divorziati;
c) scenario 3 (probabilissimo): lei nega tutto, dice che mi sto sbagliando, giura che non è vero, io le dico che ho il video valido ai fini della causa di divorzio, si sente messa alle strette, ha paura di rimanere sola e delle accuse dagli altri, non ha tempo per pensare, dice che è capitato solo quella volta, che è stata una cosa occasionale, che è stato un solo errore e che non succederà mai più, io non posso dirle che invece la sua storia va avanti già da anni (perché non posso usare le prove che riguardano il passato) e devo fare finta di crederle. Risultato di questa terza ipotesi (secondo me la peggiore delle tre)? E' che sapendo di essere stata scoperta, lei alzerà tutte le sue possibili difese e per me sarebbe molto difficile sapere se veramente avrà troncato la sua relazione con l'altro ed ancora peggio, le potrei dare il tempo per aspettare il momento più favorevole, "sfruttarmi" ancora per un pò e quando tutte le condizioni al contorno saranno per lei ideali lasciarmi.......se fosse così, questo favore non glielo voglio fare!!!!
Mi rendo conto che in tutto questo discorso, i sentimenti non sembrano essere contemplati, ma quando ci si trova di fronte a certe situazioni anche la ragione deve avere voce in capitolo. Grazie a tutti.


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Ciao Jimmi,

hai preso molte cose in considerazione, soprattutto come lei potesse reagire.
leggendoti, ho notato, che non le dai molta fiducia, nel fatto, che forse lei vuole veramente questa famiglia,
ma che per motivi, che non conosci, lei ha scelto tempo fa, di staccare ogni tanto.

ti do un piccolo consiglio, resta calmo e lucido come qui e dalle qualche minuto per rispondere. 
spesso, la prima reazione è la negazione, perché non si ha tempo per riflettere e connettere.
e si pronto a tutto ... forse, la sua reazione potrà essere anche sollievo ... 

non avendo mai parlato, non sai cosa le passa per la testa o cosa le manca nella quotidianità. 
sta di fatto, che lei è rimasta a canto a te, e sicuramente non solo per i bambini. 
un altra piccola cosa. non versare su di lei, tutto il tuo rancore, la delusione ecc. ... 
perché accettando per così tanto tempo la situazione ... ti sei fatto complice nel silenzio ... 

trovo giusto, mettere le carte in tavola ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (20 Marzo 2013)

*Mia moglie mi tradisce, ho 2 figli di cui uno disabile, i soldi sono pochi, che*



Spider ha detto:


> farfalla, le tue vicissitudini assumono
> una connotazione drammatica,
> Shakespeariana.
> desideri lui, cioè tuo marito, mai smesso di desiderare,
> ...


Ginnastica assolutamente no 
Amore no
Credo che lui non avesse problemi con sua moglie. Semplicemente tra noi era nata una attrazione forte alla quale non abbiamo saputo rinunciare.
In quel momento il mio matrimonio non aveva problemi forse ne avevo io.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Marzo 2013)

*Mia moglie mi tradisce, ho 2 figli di cui uno disabile, i soldi sono pochi, che*



Jimmy ha detto:


> Innanzitutto, grazie ancora a tutti, perché chi in un modo, chi  in un altro, mi state aiutando in un certo senso a fare chiarezza. Già il fatto di sentire opinioni diverse in merito mi aiuta tantissimo.
> Detto questo, passiamo ai contenuti.
> A chi mi chiede come faccio ad essere così certo del tradimento di mia moglie e/o come ho fatto a scoprirlo, rispondo che oggi come oggi, basta avere una "non comune" praticità con la tecnologia ed un pò di inventiva e vi assicuro che, anche con pochi soldi, si possono fare miracoli. Lavorando in campo informatico, ovviamente sono avvantaggiato. Anche, quando, mi sono rivolto ad un investigatore per far seguire mia moglie, lui stesso è rimasto incredulo di come avevo potuto raccogliere tutte quelle prove (assolutamente non valide ai fini di una causa di divorzio) da solo.
> Ma, ovviamente, questo è l'aspetto meno interessante della vicenda. Ok, fino ad ora abbiamo volato alto, ora veniamo alle cose concrete, perchè alla fine la vita è fatta di cose concrete: azioni e reazioni, atti e conseguenze, giusto?
> ...


Io dico nessuna delle tre.
Tu le dici che sai lei ammette e butta fuori tutto quello che ha dentro.
Magari non vede l'ora di farlo
Resto convinta che tua moglie non ha nessuna intenzione di far chiudere il vostro matrimonio. Il suo atteggiamento verso di te sarebbe diverso


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

Jimmy ha detto:


> Innanzitutto, grazie ancora a tutti, perché chi in un modo, chi  in un altro, mi state aiutando in un certo senso a fare chiarezza. Già il fatto di sentire opinioni diverse in merito mi aiuta tantissimo.
> Detto questo, passiamo ai contenuti.
> A chi mi chiede come faccio ad essere così certo del tradimento di mia moglie e/o come ho fatto a scoprirlo, rispondo che oggi come oggi, basta avere una "non comune" praticità con la tecnologia ed un pò di inventiva e vi assicuro che, anche con pochi soldi, si possono fare miracoli. Lavorando in campo informatico, ovviamente sono avvantaggiato. Anche, quando, mi sono rivolto ad un investigatore per far seguire mia moglie, lui stesso è rimasto incredulo di come avevo potuto raccogliere tutte quelle prove (assolutamente non valide ai fini di una causa di divorzio) da solo.
> Ma, ovviamente, questo è l'aspetto meno interessante della vicenda. Ok, fino ad ora abbiamo volato alto, ora veniamo alle cose concrete, perchè alla fine la vita è fatta di cose concrete: azioni e reazioni, atti e conseguenze, giusto?
> ...



La mia impressione, certo può essere sbagliata, è che tu desideri separarti, e che stia cercando più che altro motivi per farlo che per non farlo.
Se così fosse, capirei, sarai stanco di questa situazione, figurati, ma almeno dovresti esserne consapevole.

In secondo luogo, *lascia stare pensieri di addebito*. Addebito vuol dire giudiziale, giudiziale vuol dire una costosissima, lunga, dolorosa penetrazione anale per chi non ama questo genere.
L'addebito serve quando ci sono patrimoni in gioco, e quando non si vuole dare il mantenimento al coniuge. Se il coniuge lavora, non glielo devi dare comunque. L'addebito non influisce sull'affidamento dei figli. Quindi, perchè buttare via energie e denaro? Hai migliaia e migliaia di euro da buttare via? A testa?

A parte questo.
Che tipo di donna è tua moglie?
Ti prefiguri scenari in cui lei, come una arpia, giri la frittata e cerchi di distruggerti. 
Pensi che ne sarebbe capace?
Ti dimostra affetto, o ti senti trattato male?
A parte l'amante (capisco sia difficile) dimostra di volerti bene?
Con tutto il controllo che hai effettuato, sai cosa prova per lui? Parlano di vivere insieme, progetti concreti?

Sai, dopo tanti anni, penso che difficilmente lei rinunci a questo suo amico. Anche tenendo alla famiglia -e tu sai che madre è, che compagna è nella vita di tutti i giorni, io non lo so- questa parte della sua vita ormai è cresciuta e diventata importante, mi sa.
E scusami se lo ripeto, tu hai lasciato che crescesse così.

Parlarle in modo "maschio"?

Cara, so che hai un amante. So che ce l'hai da tanto, so che vi sentite così, so che vi vedete colà.
Come, non importa, ma lo so.
Io in questa situazione non vivo, e voglio...

I puntini, sono perchè non ho capito cosa vuoi. Vuoi che lei lo lasci e che continuiate come avete fatto fino adesso, ma senza la presenza dell'amante. Ma questo è impossibile. Sparisce l'amante, si crea un buco negli equilibri. Verranno fuori gli anni in cui hai sopportato. Tu sentirai di avere un credito, che lei probabilmente non riuscirà a colmare, perchè sofferente della perdita dell'amante. Scusa, di nuovo, sono cose brutte da scrivere ma temo siano vere.

Vuoi separarti? Dille che vuoi separarti, ma prima pensa davvero a come sarebbe la vostra vita da separati. Saresti più felice? Siete in grado di organizzarvi economicamente? E lascia perdere addebiti... davvero, so di cosa parlo...

Vuoi poterti fare una amante? Diglielo. Dille che d'ora in poi patti chiari e amicizia lunga. Tu non controllerai, e lei non controllerà te. Forse ti aiuterà a vedere che un amante può non essere molto più di un amico, con cui vai anche a letto.

Un abbraccio


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io dico nessuna delle tre.
> Tu le dici che sai lei ammette e butta fuori tutto quello che ha dentro.
> Magari non vede l'ora di farlo
> Resto convinta che tua moglie non ha nessuna intenzione di far chiudere il vostro matrimonio. Il suo atteggiamento verso di te sarebbe diverso



Non so se butterebbe fuori tutto quello che ha dentro, ma per il resto concordo....


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2013)

Jimmy ha detto:


> Innanzitutto, grazie ancora a tutti, perché chi in un modo, chi  in un altro, mi state aiutando in un certo senso a fare chiarezza. Già il fatto di sentire opinioni diverse in merito mi aiuta tantissimo.
> Detto questo, passiamo ai contenuti.
> A chi mi chiede come faccio ad essere così certo del tradimento di mia moglie e/o come ho fatto a scoprirlo, rispondo che oggi come oggi, basta avere una "non comune" praticità con la tecnologia ed un pò di inventiva e vi assicuro che, anche con pochi soldi, si possono fare miracoli. Lavorando in campo informatico, ovviamente sono avvantaggiato. Anche, quando, mi sono rivolto ad un investigatore per far seguire mia moglie, lui stesso è rimasto incredulo di come avevo potuto raccogliere tutte quelle prove (assolutamente non valide ai fini di una causa di divorzio) da solo.
> Ma, ovviamente, questo è l'aspetto meno interessante della vicenda. Ok, fino ad ora abbiamo volato alto, ora veniamo alle cose concrete, perchè alla fine la vita è fatta di cose concrete: azioni e reazioni, atti e conseguenze, giusto?
> ...


Io farei così dato che sono un uomoche non si perde dietro discussioni e va per le spicce.
Le dico che ho chiuso tutti i rubinetti economici, perchè devo risparmiare per assumere una donna che mi aiuti con il lavoro e i figli disabili.
Le dico che ho capito che lei ha esigenza di fare la emancipata in giro a compensazion sogni stampelle emotive e quant'altro, ma che non ho tempo nè di discutere nè di andare dietro alle sue manie, e che quelle se le sbrighi da sola.
E le dici, senti io non ho più nessun bisogno di te, ma capisci bene che devo cautelarmi perchè una moglie che non raccoglie, disperde. E se da via la mona, che è sua, dia via del suo, l'importante che io non dia via del mio, che ho due figli e un lavoro. Cose ben più concrete e importanti di andare dietro a manie in te la testa.

Le prove tienile lì per quando ti accuserà di qualcosa.


----------



## Gian (20 Marzo 2013)

Jimmy ha detto:
			
		

> Andiamo vanti.......Scusate se mi posiziono già come se mi trovassi in un'aula di tribunale, ma credetemi, è ormai è da tempo che sto cercando di trovare il modo di uscire da questa storia possibilmente con le ossa il meno rotte possibile sia in un verso che in un altro.cut
> a) scenario 1 (preferibile, ma poco probabile): *lei ammette tutto subito*, è pentita, mi chiede scusa, veramente decide di non vedere più quell'uomo, ricominciamo....e vissero tutti felici e contenti;
> b) scenario 2 (probabile):* lei nega tutto, dice che mi sto sbagliando*, giura che non è vero, io le dico che ho il video valido ai fini della causa di divorzio, non voglio sentire ragioni,  le mando la lettera dell'avvocato, provo ad addebitarle la causa del divorzio, magari ci riesco pure (sempre che io riesca a dimostrare che la sua storia andava avanti già da tempo).........e vissero tutti felici e divorziati;
> c) scenario 3 (probabilissimo): *lei nega tutto, dice che mi sto sbagliando*, giura che non è vero, io le dico che ho il video valido ai fini della causa di divorzio, si sente messa alle strette, ha paura di rimanere sola e delle accuse dagli altri, non ha tempo per pensare, dice che è capitato solo quella volta, che è stata una cosa occasionale, che è stato un solo errore e che non succederà mai più
> cut



salve, credo che tu sia una persona molto onesta e buona.
Sei la tipica persona secondo la quale 2+2 deve necessariamente fare 4,
purtroppo in queste intricate faccende non è così, e te lo dico per esperienza diretta.
prima di tutto devi smettere di ragionare come se fossi in una causa, tu non devi dimostrare nulla a tua moglie
e devi cercare di venire fuori da questa ottica da investigatore.
te lo dice uno che ha provato a farsi le investigazioni da solo con mezzi rudimentali e sono cose
che creano solo frustrazione e sofferenza. Lascia perdere ! 
Devi capire un concetto semplice. tua moglie non ti dirà mai nulla.
Non ammetterà *nulla*. Ok ? 
conseguentemente lo scenario 1 non solo è improbabile, ma abbastanza impossibile.
Perchè mai deve ammettere? prima di tutto sarebbe l'ammissione di una violazione del rapporto matrimoniale
e se tanto mi dà tanto, potresti registrarla e portare tutto in un processo civile. con conseguente giudiziale
con addebito. Secondo, la signora tenterà di salvare il salvabile, eventualmente gettando in mare
l'amante (rapporto ancora in corso? Non lo sai e non te lo dirà).
inoltre ci perde la faccia con i figli in futuro, perchè sarà additata come una sfasciafamiglie.
E' rarissimo che una donna ammetta davanti al marito di essere traditrice e tu stesso hai detto
che per scoprire il tradimento hai commesso interferenze illecite nella vita privata (l'avrai forse
intercettata oppure sei entrato in luoghi privati, cose che può fare solo la polizia autorizzata
da un giudice). 
Il paracadute te lo devi costruire tu, dopo la sua prevedibilissima negazione,
dovrai parlare con lei e capire perchè ha fatto quella scelta e cosa non andava
nel vostro rapporto.
se il rapporto va bene, potete chiuderlo come un incidente di percorso e andare avanti
nell'interesse della famiglia unita e dei figli, il bene primario in queste faccende.
se il rapporto è incrinato, allora sono cavoli amari, perchè il tradimento è la miccia che
ha fatto scoppiare la crisi. 

allora dovreste guardarvi bene in faccia e capire cosa c'è da salvare e cosa c'è da buttare via.
Togliti dalla testa che lei ammetterà qualcosa e fai attenzione, sarai tu a salire sul banco
degli accusati. 
sarai accusato, come minimo, di averla trascurata.
Sgamata, ti butterà addosso un immondezzaio. la discarica di Scampia al confronto è una stronzata.
una donna accusata in quel modo può diventare una belva....figuriamoci se l'hai intercettata
illegalmente.

E ti ho solo enumerato il 50% dei rischi che corri in questa faccenda.
*Soluzione 4*. Butta via il video, mettici una pietra sopra e fregatene.
Ci vogliono due attributi così per salvare una relazione, ma sarebbe un comportamento
da uomo, così come è da donna negare tutto, proprio per salvare la vostra famiglia.

ciao


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La mia impressione, certo può essere sbagliata, è che tu desideri separarti, e che stia cercando più che altro motivi per farlo che per non farlo.
> Se così fosse, capirei, sarai stanco di questa situazione, figurati, ma almeno dovresti esserne consapevole.
> 
> In secondo luogo, *lascia stare pensieri di addebito*. Addebito vuol dire giudiziale, giudiziale vuol dire una costosissima, lunga, dolorosa penetrazione anale per chi non ama questo genere.
> ...


Quoto tutto. Jimmy sei un informatico e si vede. Si vede perché vorresti che le cose procedessero in modo lineare e prevedibile e che se non è A allora...  Ma non funziona così e in un confronto con tua moglie contano i sentimenti. Se tu vuoi lei e vuoi mantenere la famiglia unita devi dirlo. Devi dire che sai (il come è irrilevante) e che stai male e cosa vuoi e poi lasciati andare al dolore e all'espressione dei sentimenti che provi. Mi dà l'idea che anche nel vostro rapporto tu sia sempre trattenuto e che questo non giustifica un tradimento ma può farti capire che è necessario metterti in discussione in previsione di rivedere tutto tra voi.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io dico nessuna delle tre.
> Tu le dici che sai lei ammette e butta fuori tutto quello che ha dentro.
> Magari non vede l'ora di farlo
> *Resto convinta che tua moglie non ha nessuna intenzione di far chiudere il vostro matrimonio. Il suo atteggiamento verso di te sarebbe diverso*


E' la mia stesse impressione.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto tutto. Jimmy sei un informatico e si vede. Si vede perché vorresti che le cose procedessero in modo lineare e prevedibile e che se non è A allora...  Ma non funziona così e in un confronto con tua moglie contano i sentimenti. Se tu vuoi lei e vuoi mantenere la famiglia unita devi dirlo. Devi dire che sai (il come è irrilevante) e che stai male e cosa vuoi e poi lasciati andare al dolore e all'espressione dei sentimenti che provi. Mi dà l'idea che anche nel vostro rapporto tu sia sempre trattenuto e che questo non giustifica un tradimento ma può farti capire che è necessario metterti in discussione in previsione di rivedere tutto tra voi.



Deve   
o può?

Dovrebbe o potrebbe?

Gli altri non sono noi, e non sono mai come noi diciamo che sono.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Deve
> o può?
> 
> Dovrebbe o potrebbe?
> ...


Ho scritto* SE 
*


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho scritto* SE
> *


Ma dai ricette che non funzionano se non per te.
Lo capisci si o no?
Capisci quanto è stupido dire se vuoi essere felice fai così o colà solo perch

è tu magari hai costretto lui a fare? così con te?

No eh?

Limite tuo.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai ricette che non funzionano se non per te.
> Lo capisci si o no?
> Capisci quanto è stupido dire se vuoi essere felice fai così o colà solo perch
> 
> ...



Conte, però, sai che cosa mi ricordi in questo tuo intervento?

Quella volta col mio ex, quando gli dissi "amore senti cosa ti propongo, prendiamo tre film in videocassetta, uno lo scegli tu, uno io e uno insieme, e ce li guardiamo tutto il pomeriggio"
E passammo invece il pomeriggio con lui che mi accusava di averlo voluto forzare perchè avevo usato il modo imperativo "facciamo, scegliamo", mentre io cercavo di difendermi facendo notare che avevo iniziato con la parola "proposta"

:mrgreen:

Hai mangiato un pasticcino torinese?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Conte, però, sai che cosa mi ricordi in questo tuo intervento?
> 
> Quella volta col mio ex, quando gli dissi "amore senti cosa ti propongo, prendiamo tre film in videocassetta, uno lo scegli tu, uno io e uno insieme, e ce li guardiamo tutto il pomeriggio"
> E passammo invece il pomeriggio con lui che mi accusava di averlo voluto forzare perchè avevo usato il modo imperativo "facciamo, scegliamo", mentre io cercavo di difendermi facendo notare che avevo iniziato con la parola "proposta"
> ...


Mi sono dimenticato....però ho stanato un ristorante cinese molto buono...

Come sai andiamoci piano con dare ricette agli utenti

Se tu spaccassi la faccia a tuo marito, lui verrebbe subito buono con te. QUindi se vuoi che tuo marito diventi buono con te tu DEVI spaccargli la faccia.

Ho detto se.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai ricette che non funzionano se non per te.
> Lo capisci si o no?
> Capisci quanto è stupido dire se vuoi essere felice fai così o colà solo perch
> 
> ...


Se c'è qualcuno qui che ha limiti evidenti sei tu. Mi hai risposto più volte che non sai parlare in generale ma solo in particolare delle tua esperienza? E poi mi rimproveri di farlo io, quando non è vero? Di Jimmy non te ne frega nulla vuoi solo sfrugugliare me. Buonanotte.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se c'è qualcuno qui che ha limiti evidenti sei tu. Mi hai risposto più volte che non sai parlare in generale ma solo in particolare delle tua esperienza? E poi mi rimproveri di farlo io, quando non è vero? Di Jimmy non te ne frega nulla vuoi solo sfrugugliare me. Buonanotte.



Si meglio che vai a dormire.
CHe la notte ti porti consiglio.
E se osservi io non do ricette sulla vita coniugale altrui.
QUei tempi sono finiti.

E se osservi gli utenti cercano di capire le persone e le dinamiche che le animano.

Non offrono bislacche ricette di vita.

Meglio si che vai a nanna.

E lasciamo che Jimmy faccia quello che sente di poter fare.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi sono dimenticato....però ho stanato un ristorante cinese molto buono...
> 
> Come sai andiamoci piano con dare ricette agli utenti
> 
> ...



Hahahahha!!!
Sono felice che tu abbia trovato un buon ristorante cinese a Torino :rotfl:

No, no, hai ragione, vado subito a fare un atto di violenza...

Prima che qualcuno venga convinto da qualcosa scritto qua dentro, ne passa.

Tutto quello che scriviamo, nel 99.999% dei casi serve solo a far emergere più chiaramente quello che uno ha già intenzione di fare.

Tranquillo. Buono, buono... 

mi ritiro in buon ordine, non mi piace mettermi in mezzo


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi sono dimenticato....però ho stanato un ristorante cinese molto buono...
> 
> Come sai andiamoci piano con dare ricette agli utenti
> 
> ...


sì, ma dai, Conte, Brunetta è linguisticamente molto diretta, alcune volte per me troppo manichea, ma dice molto spesso cose sensate, intelligenti, e con sensibilità. Per me, eh. E, sempre per me, trattarla così non ha molto senso.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, ma dai, Conte, Brunetta è linguisticamente molto diretta, alcune volte per me troppo manichea, ma dice molto spesso cose sensate, intelligenti, e con sensibilità. Per me, eh. E, sempre per me, trattarla così non ha molto senso.


Stai tranquilla che tra veci se intendemo.
SUl manicheo pienamente d'accordo.

Sono d'accordo che dice cose sensate e intelligenti.

Ma non sono d'accordo sul fornire certe ricette di vita.

Non lo fa nessuno più qui dentro da quando ci sono i nuovi utenti.

QUindi prevenire è meglio che curare.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stai tranquilla che tra veci se intendemo.
> SUl manicheo pienamente d'accordo.
> 
> Sono d'accordo che dice cose sensate e intelligenti.
> ...


ok, mi ritiro in buon ordine, è bene che vada che domani mattina arriva presto. Però, prendere a mazzate in pieno viso una voce che dice cose spesso interessanti non mi pare un buon modo, anche se per prevenire le "ricette di vita" che sembrano sbagliate anche a me. Pace e bene


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ok, mi ritiro in buon ordine, è bene che vada che domani mattina arriva presto. Però, prendere a mazzate in pieno viso una voce che dice cose spesso interessanti non mi pare un buon modo, anche se per prevenire le "ricette di vita" che sembrano sbagliate anche a me. Pace e bene


Ma quali mazzate in pieno viso?
Eheheheheheheh....
Ricordati di Zio Paperone e Amelia...
Lei ha tentato di fregarmi il decino
per bruciarlo nel vesuvio.

Bon è andata a foco lei.

Anna non sempre so cojon..


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Marzo 2013)

Jimmy ha detto:


> Innanzitutto, grazie ancora a tutti, perché chi in un modo, chi  in un altro, mi state aiutando in un certo senso a fare chiarezza. Già il fatto di sentire opinioni diverse in merito mi aiuta tantissimo.
> Detto questo, passiamo ai contenuti.
> A chi mi chiede come faccio ad essere così certo del tradimento di mia moglie e/o come ho fatto a scoprirlo, rispondo che oggi come oggi, basta avere una "non comune" praticità con la tecnologia ed un pò di inventiva e vi assicuro che, anche con pochi soldi, si possono fare miracoli. Lavorando in campo informatico, ovviamente sono avvantaggiato. Anche, quando, mi sono rivolto ad un investigatore per far seguire mia moglie, lui stesso è rimasto incredulo di come avevo potuto raccogliere tutte quelle prove (assolutamente non valide ai fini di una causa di divorzio) da solo.
> Ma, ovviamente, questo è l'aspetto meno interessante della vicenda. Ok, fino ad ora abbiamo volato alto, ora veniamo alle cose concrete, perchè alla fine la vita è fatta di cose concrete: azioni e reazioni, atti e conseguenze, giusto?
> ...


Per me stai pensando troppo da manuale e troppo poco da topo nella trappola. Chiamala al cellulare quando pensi che siano assieme, interrompi loro routine, spezza le sicurezze e certezze. Sicuramente hai delle routine anche tu, che favoriscono le scappatelle. Cambiale. Fa bene anche a te, non vivere secondo certi schemi. Ma soprattutto, cerca dove sta il problema reale. Non dare la colpa ai figli.

Secondo me non vuoi veramente risolvere il problema. Vuoi che il problema si risolva. Ma la tua donna non è un programma. Non puoi programmare i sentimenti che lei debba avere per te. Ma puoi fare in modo che lei ti desidera più dell'altro. Sii più affascinante. Più misterioso. Più l'uomo che lei ha scelto per la sua vita. Se la ami, sai anche come riconquistarla.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

*Mia moglie mi tradisce, ho 2 figli di cui uno disabile, i soldi sono pochi, che*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, ma dai, Conte, Brunetta è linguisticamente molto diretta, alcune volte per me troppo manichea, ma dice molto spesso cose sensate, intelligenti, e con sensibilità. Per me, eh. E, sempre per me, trattarla così non ha molto senso.


Quoto


----------



## Gian (21 Marzo 2013)

approvazione per il mod.
ha detto il giusto, cioè (implicitamente) che lui
dovrebbe cercare di spostare il bersaglio
dal tradimento al tentativo di riconquistarla.


Ma è dura, cavolo !


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> approvazione per il mod.
> ha detto il giusto, cioè (implicitamente) che lui
> dovrebbe cercare di spostare il bersaglio
> dal tradimento al tentativo di riconquistarla.
> ...


Per me sta cercando come divorziarsi senza ferite e senza cambiare stile di vita, possibilmente con un guadagno sia economico che a livello umano. C'è però il problema delle prove, che lo mettono nella luce sbagliata e quindi dovrebbe pagare un prezzo troppo alto per quel che è successo, e la colpa sarebbe di entrambi. 

In realtà, la colpa è di entrambi a prescindere a meno che non c'è qualcuno che si assume tutte le colpe. Ma né lei né lui. Quindi ... nessuno ha colpa. Quanto adoro l'innocenza!


----------



## Gian (21 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Per me sta cercando come divorziarsi senza ferite e senza cambiare stile di vita, possibilmente con un guadagno sia economico che a livello umano.
> C'è però il problema delle prove, che lo mettono nella luce sbagliata e quindi dovrebbe pagare un prezzo troppo alto per quel che è successo, e la colpa sarebbe di entrambi.
> In realtà, la colpa è di entrambi a prescindere a meno che non c'è qualcuno che si assume tutte le colpe. Ma né lei né lui. Quindi ... nessuno ha colpa. Quanto adoro l'innocenza!


il problema fondamentale del nostro amico è che, concentrato sulla faccenda del tradimento
(un tradimento come tutti gli altri su questa terra, solo che ha le prove certe),
sta perdendo di vista il vero problema.
divorziarsi restando indenni credo che sia una impresa impossibile a tutt'oggi.
le prove che ha in mano non sono utilizzabili e se la moglie la prende male, lo querela.
le prove potrebbero servire solo in caso di giudiziale con addebito, la via più rischiosa
e costosa come è stato già detto .
dovrebbe finalmente provare a parlarne con lei, scegliendo il momento più adatto
e mandando qualche "segnale di avvertimento" in modo che non si ritrovi l'accusa
tra capo e collo.
essere accusati non è mai bello e non dimentichiamo che si tratta della donna della sua vita.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> il problema fondamentale del nostro amico è che, concentrato sulla faccenda del tradimento
> (un tradimento come tutti gli altri su questa terra, solo che ha le prove certe),
> sta perdendo di vista il vero problema.
> divorziarsi restando indenni credo che sia una impresa impossibile a tutt'oggi.
> ...


Grande.
Spece quando l'accusa ha un sapore sinistro.
L'accusa strumentale per coprire la coscienza sporca.
L'accusa su cose che l'altro non ha mai fatto.

Pensa a chi ha dato tutto quello che poteva
e si sente dire ti accuso di non avermi dato abbastanza.

Per fortuna che si dice, che con il metro con il quale misuriamo saremo misurati.

E per non parlare di quell'abominio che è la giudiziale.

Appunto la donna della tua vita, espressione aperta a molti significati,
del tipo quella con cui ho investito di più.

Bon adesso io tuo marito cito te mia moglie in giudizio.

Questa è la giudiziale.

Io tuo marito porto in tribunale te accusandoti di crimini e misfatti.

E ovvio gli avvocati GODONO.
Perchè ti ci mangiano i risparmi di una vita.


----------



## Gian (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande.
> Specie quando l'accusa ha un sapore sinistro.
> L'accusa strumentale per coprire la coscienza sporca.
> L'accusa su cose che l'altro non ha mai fatto.
> ...


comunque è un danno, comunque ti ribaltano contro altre cose.
Non ti sei curato abbastanza del figlio disabile
"Sapevi tutto" e non sei intervenuto, è una specie di silenzio assenso
stai lasciando sola una povera donna con un figliolo con problemi ecc.ecc.

e via con la fantasia, fai un ricorso per giudiziale e loro minacciano
di rispondere con altro ricorso per giudiziale , di marpioni in giro
ce ne sono a iosa.

ps tra l'altro lei potrà sempre dire, sei stato sleale, scorretto, mi pedinavi
e non sei intervenuto per dirmelo, hai aspettato il fattaccio per mettermi nei guai


----------



## Lola77 (30 Marzo 2013)

Jimmy ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> Mi sono appena iscritto a questo forum perché sono arrivato al limite......
> Ho scoperto da qualche hanno che mia moglie mi tradisce con un uomo già sposato che ha conosciuto tempo fa.
> La loro relazione, seppur vecchia, è molto discontinua (e forse proprio per questo che dura ancora), perché, avendo entrambe famiglia, impegni di lavoro ed abitando ad una certa distanza, per loro non è facile incontrarsi spesso. A volte passano anche mesi senza vedersi, ed anche gli altri tipi di contatto tra loro (telefono, sms, chat, facebook, e-mail, etc.) in certi periodo sono giornalieri ed in certi altri completamente assenti. Fanno un pò come un elastico, si avvicinano e si allontanano, fanno questo continuamente....... Ovviamente io ho le prove documentatissime di tutto questo (foto e video e quant'altro non utilizzabili in una causa di divorzio.....e mi vedo bene dall'usarli altrimenti in galera ci vado io). Ovviamente nessuno è a conoscenza di questa storia, ed altrettanto "NON" ovviamente, ho fatto sempre finta di sapere nulle con la speranza che alla lunga si stancassero di questa storia e soprattutto, con la speranza che lei prendesse coscienza che lui non lascerà mai la sua famiglia per iniziare una nuova vita con lei (anche xché altrimenti dopo tutto questo tempo l'avrebbe già fatto, no?). Ma evidentemente, mia moglie non riesce ad arrendersi a quest'idea...peggio per lei!!!!! Intanto, il ns. rapporto è proceduto con un'apparente normalità, con alti e bassi (come in tutte le coppie), anzi spesso sembriamo proprio una coppia felice.....ci scambiamo effusioni, facciamo regolarmente l'amore, festeggiamo tutte le festività in famiglia, facciamo tutto insieme come una "coppia regolare". Io come voi, sentendo questa storia subito penserei che sono un uomo senza palle (e forse è vero) o che in fondo se sopporto tutto questo è perché questa situazione in fondo sta bene anche a me.
> In realtà, il vero motivo della mia "pazienza/sopportazione" sta nel fatto che, allo stesso tempo, abbiamo due figli di cui uno disabile ancora piccolo. Chi ha figli disabili sa bene che piccoli o grandi non fa molta differenza, xché hanno sempre bisogno della stessa cura ed attenzione anche crescendo. Potete tutti immaginare, quindi, che dramma interiore io stia vivendo in questi anni. Perché, da una lato, svelare a mia moglie che io sono a conoscenza del suo "perpetuato" tradimento ci porterebbe dritto dritto al divorzio (anche se dovesse implorarmi in ginocchio di non lasciarla....ammesso che lo faccia); dall'altro, l'idea di non poter vedere tutti i giorni i miei figli, soprattutto quello disabile che è molto affezionato a me, e che questa separazione potrebbe in qualche modo incidere rallentando se non bloccando il suo processo di recupero dalla disabilità, mi terrorizza perché non potrei mai perdonarmelo. In ultimo, c'è anche un discorso economico, perché mia moglie prende 4 soldi (quando li prende), io ho lo stipendio di un normale impiegato e le spese come potete immaginare sono tantissime, perciò andare eventualmente a mantenere due famiglie (io da solo + la famiglia per la mia quota spettante) sarebbe molto difficoltoso. Non lo so, forse avrei bisogni di uno psicologo, ma non posso permettermelo. Vi prego, sono disperato, datemi qualche consiglio, non ho il coraggio di parlarne a nessuno...............grazie.


Tutto ciò è molto triste...ti consiglio di parlarne con tua moglie e di capire prima di tutto il perchè del tradimento,e se potete recuperare ( magari lei non è come te e non reggendo lo stress di un figlio disabile ha cercato di farsi una seconda vita ,più egoista e soprattutto meno reale ,quotidiana e routinaria ,come pure tu hai evidenziato dalla loro discontinuità)...nel caso invece tu non ami più tua moglie...bhè la nuova vita rifattela tu ,cercati un'amante come ha fatto lei! tanto mi pare che vuoi andare avanti a tutti i costi per amore dei tuoi figli!


----------



## bruce (5 Aprile 2013)

> nel caso invece tu non ami più tua moglie...bhè la nuova vita rifattela tu ,cercati un'amante come ha fatto lei! tanto mi pare che vuoi andare avanti a tutti i costi per amore dei tuoi figli!


perdonami ma, per come la vedo io, amare i propri figli vuol dire rimanere con la testa sui figli e non su un eventuale altro partner....più ci aggiungiamo la mezogna, i figli che verranno a sapere la cosa e da adulti ti daranno addosso, avranno i genitori fuori casa entrambi etc etc.....

no no no, assolutamente....consiglio di continuare di fare il bravo genitore, anzi, all'occorrenza cecrare di farlo ancora di più.....tenersi attaccato a quelli, vivere per quelli e solo in funzione di quelli....

ricordate che la madre, quando i figli saranno adulti, avranno pochissima considerazione di lei....al contrario, i figli rimarranno attaccati al genitore che ha fatto il genitore....


----------



## devastata (7 Aprile 2013)

'i figli rimarranno attaccati al genitore che ha fatto il genitore'

Questo è sacrosanto.

Ma lui non può rinunciare a tutto se lei lo cornifica.


----------



## bruce (8 Aprile 2013)

i figli SONO TUTTO....

si rinuncia a qualsiasi cosa per i figli.....

oltre al fatto che, ci si comporta da corretti a prescindere....la vendetta non porta a nullla....lei vuol fare la mignotta? che lo faccia, tu non lo farai....e sarai sempre in posizione di superiorità nei suoi confronti....perchè tu, a differenza sua, non hai intenzione di sbagliare, non hai intenzione di perdere la tua famiglia, hai dei principi e ci tieni motlo di più ai figli......forse un domani, quando avrai capito come andranno le cose, allora sarà il momento di agire....possono capitare 2 cose: o lei si ravvede e starà male per il resto della vita per aver fatto una grossissima cazzata e tornerà buonina buonina all'ovile sistemando tutto quanto, oppure se ne andrà definitivamente chiedendo il divorzio....a quel punto, solo dopo aver passato il periodo di crescita dei figli (16-17 anni) potrai tentare di ritrovarti una compagna....qualcuno dirà: co sa stai a perdere tempo? errato: non è perdere tempo quando il tempo lo dedichi ai tuoi figli....cercare un'altra compagna è pensare solo a sè stessi....perchè tanto i figli una madre già ce l'hanno....non stai cercando una nuova madre per loro


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> i figli SONO TUTTO....
> 
> si rinuncia a qualsiasi cosa per i figli.....
> 
> oltre al fatto che, ci si comporta da corretti a prescindere....la vendetta non porta a nullla....lei vuol fare la mignotta? che lo faccia, tu non lo farai....e sarai sempre in posizione di superiorità nei suoi confronti....perchè tu, a differenza sua, non hai intenzione di sbagliare, non hai intenzione di perdere la tua famiglia, hai dei principi e ci tieni motlo di più ai figli......forse un domani, quando avrai capito come andranno le cose, allora sarà il momento di agire....possono capitare 2 cose: o lei si ravvede e starà male per il resto della vita per aver fatto una grossissima cazzata e tornerà buonina buonina all'ovile sistemando tutto quanto, oppure se ne andrà definitivamente chiedendo il divorzio....a quel punto, solo dopo aver passato il periodo di crescita dei figli (16-17 anni) potrai tentare di ritrovarti una compagna....qualcuno dirà: co sa stai a perdere tempo? errato: non è perdere tempo quando il tempo lo dedichi ai tuoi figli....cercare un'altra compagna è pensare solo a sè stessi....perchè tanto i figli una madre già ce l'hanno....non stai cercando una nuova madre per loro



bè, ma uno può benissimo essere un genitore separato, occuparsi dei figli ed anche della propria vita privata, no?


----------



## bruce (8 Aprile 2013)

no...se riesci a farlo o sai fare miracoli o in realtà credi di essere un buon genitore ma in realtà non lo sei, fermo restando che tuo figlio/figli si detsabilizza e non ha più una figura di riferimento....vede che entrabi i genitori destabilizzano la situazione


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> no...se riesci a farlo o sai fare miracoli o in realtà credi di essere un buon genitore ma in realtà non lo sei, fermo restando che tuo figlio/figli si detsabilizza e non ha più una figura di riferimento....vede che entrabi i genitori destabilizzano la situazione



Anche tu con la certezza assoluta...

Io sono madre separata, e penso di essere un buon genitore. Ci provo con tutte le mie forze, e al momento mia figlia mi sta dando soddisfazioni immense.

Ecco quanto è destabilizzata...

"Mamma, però io un fratellino lo vorrei tanto!"
"Amore mio, lo capisco, ma io non posso dartelo adesso. Non ho un uomo da amare e rispettare con cui desidero vivere e avere un bambino."
Pausa di riflessione
"E non puoi cominciare a cercartelo?"


----------



## bruce (8 Aprile 2013)

si ok...ma la bambina secondo te ha la cognizione di cosa voglia dire cercarsi un nuovo compagno? secondo te ha la cognizione di quello che vuole davvero? ragazzi non scherziamo....lei vede solo un eventuale fratellino, non capisce le dinamiche di come si possa riuscire a trovarsi un partner, frequentarlo al di fuori della famiglia senza togliere tempo alla famiglia stessa, dando comunque un esempio sbagliato (uscire la sera da soli e tornare tardi) e avere la testa in un "nuovo" amore che comunque toglie molte più energie e attenzione al figlio di un rapporto già consolidato....


----------



## JON (8 Aprile 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> no...se riesci a farlo o sai fare miracoli o in realtà credi di essere un buon genitore ma in realtà non lo sei, fermo restando che tuo figlio/figli si detsabilizza e non ha più una figura di riferimento....vede che entrabi i genitori destabilizzano la situazione


Nel momento in cui il tuo ruolo di partner fallisce non è detto che questo comporti anche il fallimento di genitore.

La separazione spesso è necessaria proprio alla stabilità dei figli. Certo, non si può definire una condizione ottimale, ma se utile alla serenità allora la separazione può offrire comunque stabilità.

Il problema spesso è l'inciviltà, due partner scorretti lo saranno da uniti e separati e i problemi per i figli saranno sempre e solo i conflitti che ne seguiranno.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> si ok...ma la bambina secondo te ha la cognizione di cosa voglia dire cercarsi un nuovo compagno? secondo te ha la cognizione di quello che vuole davvero? ragazzi non scherziamo....lei vede solo un eventuale fratellino, non capisce le dinamiche di come si possa riuscire a trovarsi un partner, frequentarlo al di fuori della famiglia senza togliere tempo alla famiglia stessa, dando comunque un esempio sbagliato (uscire la sera da soli e tornare tardi) e avere la testa in un "nuovo" amore che comunque toglie molte più energie e attenzione al figlio di un rapporto già consolidato....



Sono madre separata, ho detto, non mi sono certo messa a discutere con lei di amanti, su.

E se mai trovassi un nuovo amore, da madre, sono CERTA, permettimelo, di riuscire a mettere comunque mia figlia al primo posto.

Ultima cosa: uscire la sera da soli, qualche volta, è una cosa che fa benissimo anche a genitori uniti in famiglie felici (mia opinione).


----------



## bruce (8 Aprile 2013)

> uscire la sera da soli, qualche volta, è una cosa che fa benissimo anche a genitori uniti in famiglie felici (mia opinione).


si certo, QUALCHE VOLTA.....

tu riesci a iniziare una nuova relazione con un qualche volta? io per conoscere bene una persona ci metterei un SPESSO



> da madre, sono CERTA, permettimelo, di riuscire a mettere comunque mia figlia al primo posto.


mettendo al secondo posto la relazione....quindi....ti rispondi da sola....


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> si certo, QUALCHE VOLTA.....
> 
> tu riesci a iniziare una nuova relazione con un qualche volta? io per conoscere bene una persona ci metterei un SPESSO
> 
> ...



SE, SE, SE, incontrassi un uomo di cui innamorarmi, proprio affinchè l'innamoramento sia possibile, dovrebbe avere le qualità necessarie per capire che mia figlia è al primo posto sempre e comunque.
Considerando la mia età, con tutta probabilità avrebbe una famiglia alle spalle anche lui...
Non siamo quindicenni che hanno bisogno di intrecciarsi 24h al giorno per succhiarsi le labbra, suvvia.
Nè che hanno bisogno di arrivare a dirsi ti amo in una settimana.

Una cena. Un pranzo. Una riunione da amici figli al seguito -in assoluta innocenza. E l'interesse nasce, e poi si vede come farlo proseguire.
Bruce, non so come succederebbe, sinceramente, non sono nella condizione ergo non lo so. Ma SO che cosa sono disposta a fare e cosa a NON concedere come madre.

Ah, aggiungo, io non sono sempre con mia figlia, che passa la metà del suo tempo col padre.
Questo favorisce, ti pare?

Comunque, al momento mi baso unicamente su quel che vedo e tocco con mia figlia. Lei è serena e sta bene. Non è destabilizzata. Sono pronta a cogliere ogni sintomo, ho parlato pure preventivamente con psicologhe dell'età evolutiva per essere messa in guardia (solo parlato, non ho portato al piccola) in modo da essere pronta a riconoscere ed intervenire.

Ma Fra, ringraziando ogni spirito benevolo, E' serena.

L'unica cosa, vorrebbe tanto stare con me di più... e questo anche io...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> SE, SE, SE, incontrassi un uomo di cui innamorarmi, proprio affinchè l'innamoramento sia possibile, dovrebbe avere le qualità necessarie per capire che mia figlia è al primo posto sempre e comunque.
> Considerando la mia età, con tutta probabilità avrebbe una famiglia alle spalle anche lui...
> Non siamo quindicenni che hanno bisogno di intrecciarsi 24h al giorno per succhiarsi le labbra, suvvia.
> Nè che hanno bisogno di arrivare a dirsi ti amo in una settimana.
> ...


Nau, ho due amici che si sono separati, dopo il tradimento di lei. Non è stato rose e fiori, lui è stato molto male. Ma sono due persone intelligenti, due genitori attenti, adesso lui ha una compagna con un figlio e lei un compagno con due figli: ognuno a casa sua, ogni tanto sono fuori a cena loro due con i figli, ogni tanto ciascuno esce con il proprio compagno e figli al seguito. E i ragazzi sono assolutamente sereni, perchè sono seguiti comunque con attenzione e amore. Quello vogliono i figli, attenzione, amore e la serenità che siamo in grado di dare loro è la loro serenità.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nau, ho due amici che si sono separati, dopo il tradimento di lei. Non è stato rose e fiori, lui è stato molto male. Ma sono due persone intelligenti, due genitori attenti, adesso lui ha una compagna con un figlio e lei un compagno con due figli: ognuno a casa sua, ogni tanto sono fuori a cena loro due con i figli, ogni tanto ciascuno esce con il proprio compagno e figli al seguito. E i ragazzi sono assolutamente sereni, perchè sono seguiti comunque con attenzione e amore. Quello vogliono i figli, attenzione, amore e la serenità che siamo in grado di dare loro è la loro serenità.



Concordo :smile:


----------



## bruce (8 Aprile 2013)

> E i ragazzi sono assolutamente sereni, perchè sono seguiti comunque con attenzione e amore. Quello vogliono i figli, attenzione, amore e la serenità che siamo in grado di dare loro è la loro serenità.


quanto odio quelli che vogliono far apparire le famiglie allargate come la famiglia del mulino bianco....a voi i figli sembrano sempre sereni....ma che ne sapete voi? io invece di figli ne conosco di persona....si sono sereni, apparentemente.....solo perchè cercano di tenersi sù da soli....per i figli il primo grosso trauma è vedere i genitori in 2 case separate....il secondo con 2 persone diverse al loro fianco.....si, si adatteranno alla situazione, magari sembreranno anche contenti.....ma dentro che ne sapete voi cos'hanno davvero? che ferita si porteranno dietro?
inoltre è vero che dipende dall'età dei figli....chiaro che se i figli son già grandini (sui 15) il trauma sarà molto lieve...alla maggiore età sarà anche meno....ma non poter vedere i propri genitori tutti i giorni assieme voi non avete idea....


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> quanto odio quelli che vogliono far apparire le famiglie allargate come la famiglia del mulino bianco....a voi i figli sembrano sempre sereni....ma che ne sapete voi? io invece di figli ne conosco di persona....si sono sereni, apparentemente.....solo perchè cercano di tenersi sù da soli....per i figli il primo grosso trauma è vedere i genitori in 2 case separate....il secondo con 2 persone diverse al loro fianco.....si, si adatteranno alla situazione, magari sembreranno anche contenti.....ma dentro che ne sapete voi cos'hanno davvero? che ferita si porteranno dietro?
> inoltre è vero che dipende dall'età dei figli....chiaro che se i figli son già grandini (sui 15) il trauma sarà molto lieve...alla maggiore età sarà anche meno....ma non poter vedere i propri genitori tutti i giorni assieme voi non avete idea....



Viviamo in un altro mondo?
Abbiamo a che fare con piccoli venusiani?
Bruce, non nego che CI SIANO parecchie situazioni in cui la separazione ha creato molto dolore e ferite ai bimbi.
Ma c'è caso e caso, solo questo sto dicendo io.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Aprile 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> quanto odio quelli che vogliono far apparire le famiglie allargate come la famiglia del mulino bianco....a voi i figli sembrano sempre sereni....ma che ne sapete voi? io invece di figli ne conosco di persona....si sono sereni, apparentemente.....solo perchè cercano di tenersi sù da soli....per i figli il primo grosso trauma è vedere i genitori in 2 case separate....il secondo con 2 persone diverse al loro fianco.....si, si adatteranno alla situazione, magari sembreranno anche contenti.....ma dentro che ne sapete voi cos'hanno davvero? che ferita si porteranno dietro?
> inoltre è vero che dipende dall'età dei figli....chiaro che se i figli son già grandini (sui 15) il trauma sarà molto lieve...alla maggiore età sarà anche meno....ma non poter vedere i propri genitori tutti i giorni assieme voi non avete idea....


concordo ...


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2013)

Ciao Bruce,

dipende tutto da come i genitori gestiscono la situazione ed il rapporto con i figli. 

Non aiuta a nessuno, rimanere assieme per i figli e fingere una famiglia, che in realtà non c'è più. 
Credo, che si arriva a fare molto più male così ... perché si vive nella menzogna più assoluta!

Quando il rapporto è frantumato ... non c'è santo che tenga ... non c'è e basta. 

Meglio scegliere una strada e una situazione serena per tutti ... ma ciò dipende molto dalla maturità
dei genitori ... sempre, qualunque sia la situazione. 

Inoltre, credo, che un bambino non deve avere la nozione, di cosa significa per una madre "trovare"
un nuovo amore. Ma nascondere o tacere ... non so quanto sia buono. Le cose vengono spiegate a 
secondo dell'età del bambino ... se no, dovremmo spiegare tutto nella sua "profonda" essenza ... 

mah, ... forse ho capito male ... ma questa cosa, mi sembra ovvio ... 

Mia opinione soltanto ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2013)

Bruce lo sappiamo tutti che una famiglia unita e felice è meglio di una infelice e disgregata, lo diceva anche Calatalano. Se il matrimonio è finito, si può cercare di ricreare una situazione buona in cui anche i figli stiano bene e abbiano le loro sicurezze.


----------



## bruce (9 Aprile 2013)

> Non aiuta a nessuno, rimanere assieme per i figli e fingere una famiglia, che in realtà non c'è più.
> Credo, che si arriva a fare molto più male così ... perché si vive nella menzogna più assoluta!


menzogna di cosa? che il papà e la mamma non si vogliono più bene? sai cosa gliene frega al bambino? al bambino interessa vederli assieme nella stessa casa tutti i giorni e che non litighino....gli interessa non penare per vederli a spizzichi o ad appuntamento, gli interessa non vederli con altre persone....gli interessa vivere con loro



> Meglio scegliere una strada e una situazione serena per tutti ... ma ciò dipende molto dalla maturità
> dei genitori ... sempre, qualunque sia la situazione.


per come la vedo io, se si arriva a una separazione dei genitori, è proprio perchè quella maturità non c'è stata....e tu pretendi ci sia dopo? se ci fosse maturità non si arriverebbe manco alla separazione, si risolverebbero le cose e si andrebbe avanti, robe da matti....



> Viviamo in un altro mondo?
> Abbiamo a che fare con piccoli venusiani?


no, forse non vi rendete conto davvero cosa provano i bambini....e che ferite si portano dietro....un trauma è un trauma....tutto il resto è un mero tentativo di farglielo pesare di meno....


----------



## Daniele (9 Aprile 2013)

Concordo con Bruce, in effetti, la famiglia allargata è un mero tentativo di lenire il dolore, ma diciamocelo, non è quello che gradiscono i bambini, se mamma e papà non riescono più andare daccordo, allora si può capire, ma l'avere figli è per sempre e vuol dire che l'amore conta più per i figli che per se stessi, genitori che si separano perchè "non si amano più", per me sono persone che hanno pensato prima a se stessi che ai figli, persone che reputo indegne, che ci pensassero prima a conigliare (verbo che ormai la mia compagna utilizza parlando delle sue colleghe sempre in maternità e che mi fa scompisciare).


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Concordo con Bruce, in effetti, la famiglia allargata è un mero tentativo di lenire il dolore, ma diciamocelo, non è quello che gradiscono i bambini, se mamma e papà non riescono più andare daccordo, allora si può capire, ma l'avere figli è per sempre e vuol dire che l'amore conta più per i figli che per se stessi, genitori che si separano perchè "non si amano più", per me sono persone che hanno pensato prima a se stessi che ai figli, persone che reputo indegne, che ci pensassero prima a conigliare (verbo che ormai la mia compagna utilizza parlando delle sue colleghe sempre in maternità e che mi fa scompisciare).


Ciao Daniele,

una separazione non è sempre la conseguenza di un tradimento. 

l'amichetta di mia figlia, ha detto spesso, che preferiva che i suoi si separassero. 

perché, lei vedeva la differenza tra casa sua e quelle famiglie che stavano ancora assieme. 

soso bravi genitori, tranquilli ... ma non hanno più niente da dirsi ... 

anche io avrei voluto, che mia madre si separasse da mio padre ... 

loro si volevano molto bene, ma mio padre non è stato capace a tener lontano 

la famiglia italiana ... e così a casa poi c'era l'inferno ... altro cosa vogliono i figli. 

le situazioni sono talmente vaste e differenti tra loro, che non si può dire, meglio così ...

perché così sono i genitori ... così è la gente ... questo è il mondo ... 

come anche molti figli sono differenti ... alcuni riescono a sviluppare una vera antipatia verso 

uno dei genitori. il marito di mia sorella è così ... ma anche il mio marito, non può vedere la 

madre ... veleno ... e solo veleno ... e pure questi genitori, non gli hanno picchiati ne niente ... anzi ... 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Aprile 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> menzogna di cosa? che il papà e la mamma non si vogliono più bene? sai cosa gliene frega al bambino? al bambino interessa vederli assieme nella stessa casa tutti i giorni e che non litighino....gli interessa non penare per vederli a spizzichi o ad appuntamento, gli interessa non vederli con altre persone....gli interessa vivere con loro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Io faccio differenza tra una cosa che certo non è bella e dispiace, è triste, e un trauma.
Una separazione PUO' essere un trauma, ma può non esserlo, anche restando triste.
Bruce, ognuno si basa sulla sua esperienza.
Io supplicavo i miei genitori di separarsi, quando avevo 6 anni. Tanto per dire.

E sempre basandomi sulla mia esperienza, vedo bambini che vivono serenamente la separazione; soprattutto se preceduta da periodi di crisi e angoscia in casa.

Sono certa che Fra preferirebbe vivere con me E il padre, non sono cretina. MA questo non vuol dire che abbia subito un trauma. Tutti noi che la osserviamo e la seguiamo da vicino lo vediamo.


----------



## Sole (9 Aprile 2013)

Intervengo non per entrare nel dibattito separazione sì - separazione no, che non mi interessa. Piuttosto vorrei portare la mia testimonianza.
La separazione è un fatto doloroso che altera un equilibrio importante. E su questo non ci piove. E’ doloroso per tutti. Per i coniugi, che vivono un senso di perdita, di lutto e si sentono in colpa nei confronti dei figli. Per i figli, che devono adattarsi, loro malgrado, ad un nuovo stato di cose.
Io mi sono separata, ci ho pensato bene. L’ho fatto quando sono stata pronta, quando ho capito che era l’unica cosa da fare. Perché quando arrivi a separarti lo fai perché senti che stare insieme non ti fa più bene e ti rende una persona peggiore.
I miei figli hanno sofferto e io con loro. E probabilmente, in un angolino del loro essere, soffrono anche adesso. Nonostante io abbia un dialogo serrato e attento con loro, ammetto di non essere una macchina a raggi x: penso sia plausibile che dentro di loro sentano la mancanza di una famiglia unita.
Accanto a tutto questo, però, non posso non evidenziare altre cose importanti. E cioè il fatto che, da madre attenta, mi rendo conto che hanno conservato la capacità di essere felici, di entusiasmarsi, di vivere pienamente il loro mondo fatto di giochi, amicizie, relazioni affettive. Qualcuno ha parlato con disprezzo della ‘famiglia allargata’. Ebbene, io posso dire che invece *a volte* rappresenta un’opportunità di arricchimento e di ampliamento delle figure di riferimento. I miei figli sono molto legati al mio attuale compagno e a sua figlia e la cosa è reciproca. Senza scambiare il mio compagno per il loro padre (e ci mancherebbe: un padre ce l’hanno e, anche se non è sempre fisicamente con loro, è comunque presente) sanno di poter contare su di lui per cose diverse perché diverso è il suo ruolo. E il senso di famiglia, se per famiglia si intende calore, armonia, senso di protezione reciproca, c’è eccome.
Mesi fa, quando ero ancora in crisi nera, parlai con mio cognato, una persona stupenda, che mi disse una frase apparentemente banale, ma molto importante per me: a volte le cose cambiano e non vanno come vorremmo. E questo vale anche per i nostri figli. La cosa importante è che imparino da certe esperienze che si può andare avanti, che si può essere felici lo stesso.
Ecco, io credo che non ci sia una ricetta per la felicità. Ognuno trovi la sua e, se è convinto, basi su quella la propria esistenza. Io oggi sono convinta che la felicità stia dentro di noi, nell’amore che riusciamo a dare e a ricevere. Nella capacità di superare le difficoltà e le frustrazioni della vita per poi guardarsi indietro e dire: ok, ce l’ho fatta, sono in piedi e nonostante tutto riesco a sorridere e ad andare avanti.
Questo io voglio insegnare ai miei figli. Questo sto facendo. E mi sembra che alla fine, tutto sommato, tra le varie difficoltà, stia funzionando.


----------



## bruce (9 Aprile 2013)

> Io supplicavo i miei genitori di separarsi, quando avevo 6 anni. Tanto per dire.


a 6 anni si dicono tante cose, a 10 la pensi all'esatto contrario....date troppa importanza a quello che i bambini vi dicono ma non a quello che sentono o che sentiranno e penseranno in futuro.....chiaro che se in casa non si riesce a stare tranquilli allora il bambino arriva a soffrire e pensa al male minore.....ma a 6 anni non sai com'è fatto il mondo...il tuo mondo è la tua casa.....se la tua casa è un inferno preghi che finisca....ma attenzione, l'inferno è dato da 2 persone immature, che anche con la separazione, non smetteranno di esserlo.....si litiga di meno perchè ci si vede di meno, non perchè si son risolte le cose con l'altro.....io poi sono per risolvere la situazione qualsiasi essa sia.....l'unica cosa che non ammetto sono gravi fatti immorali fatti dal coniuge, per il resto son disponibile anche a subire un cornino perdonare e tirare avanti....non calcolo mai la mancata affinità con il coniuge, perchè forse, fino ad ora, ho cercato e trovato una compagna che son sicuro non avrò mai cose del genere....c'è dialogo, ci si perdona, si fà tante cose assieme, e la si pensa allo stesso modo nel 99% delle cose, ci si capisce, non siamo perfetti, tantè che anche io ho avuto un piccolo capitombolo, ma ai ferri corti non ci arriveremo mai....se non per cose mooolto gravi.....e lì la famiglia allargata non avrebbe comunque un senso di esistere e non sarebbe comunque felice....
può avere senso quando ci si lascia in buoni rapporti.....ma allora se ci si lascia in buoni rapporti ci si lascia per nulla, per noia, per tornare a fare i giovincelli, qualsiasi altro motivo non sia una cosa importante......e allora che ci si lascia a fare? al primo soffio di vento? senza combattere per il proprio matrimonio e per la propria famiglia? 
non sò se si è capito ma credo molto poco che 2 persone che litigano di continuo in famiglia poi smettano anche dopo la separazione.....




> io posso dire che invece *a volte* rappresenta un’opportunità di arricchimento e di ampliamento delle figure di riferimento


come la gente cerca sempre di trovare del buono in tutte le cose....anche quando di buono c'è poco....facciamo i felici....ma esserlo davvero forse è un po' diverso..... A VOLTE per culo, anche a me capita di vincere al gratta e vinci....finchè si rischiano 5 euro van bene....io non rischio la vita di mio figlio.....sperando in un arrichimento....fermo restando che l'ampliamento delle figure di riferimento non c'è.....il bambino riconosce come figure di riferimento solo e solamente i genitori reali....


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Aprile 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> a 6 anni si dicono tante cose, a 10 la pensi all'esatto contrario....date troppa importanza a quello che i bambini vi dicono ma non a quello che sentono o che sentiranno e penseranno in futuro.....chiaro che se in casa non si riesce a stare tranquilli allora il bambino arriva a soffrire e pensa al male minore.....ma a 6 anni non sai com'è fatto il mondo...il tuo mondo è la tua casa.....se la tua casa è un inferno preghi che finisca....ma attenzione, l'inferno è dato da 2 persone immature, che anche con la separazione, non smetteranno di esserlo.....si litiga di meno perchè ci si vede di meno, non perchè si son risolte le cose con l'altro.....io poi sono per risolvere la situazione qualsiasi essa sia.....l'unica cosa che non ammetto sono gravi fatti immorali fatti dal coniuge, per il resto son disponibile anche a subire un cornino perdonare e tirare avanti....non calcolo mai la mancata affinità con il coniuge, *perchè forse, fino ad ora, ho cercato e trovato una compagna che son sicuro non avrò mai cose del genere....c'è dialogo, ci si perdona, si fà tante cose assieme, e la si pensa allo stesso modo nel 99% delle cose, ci si capisce, non siamo perfetti, tantè che anche io ho avuto un piccolo capitombolo, ma ai ferri corti non ci arriveremo mai*....se non per cose mooolto gravi.....e lì la famiglia allargata non avrebbe comunque un senso di esistere e non sarebbe comunque felice....
> può avere senso quando ci si lascia in buoni rapporti.....ma allora se ci si lascia in buoni rapporti ci si lascia per nulla, per noia, per tornare a fare i giovincelli, qualsiasi altro motivo non sia una cosa importante......e allora che ci si lascia a fare? al primo soffio di vento? senza combattere per il proprio matrimonio e per la propria famiglia?
> non sò se si è capito ma credo molto poco che 2 persone che litigano di continuo in famiglia poi smettano anche dopo la separazione.....
> 
> ...


Forse avrei fatto meglio a dire *già* dai 6 anni supplicavo etc etc. A 10 ero ancora più convinta 
Il mio trauma è stato crescere in quella famiglia.
Se si fossero separati sarebbe stato infinitamente meglio, proprio perchè avrebbero litigato di meno e non avremmo, noi figli, continuato a respirare l'aria soffocante e paralizzante di tensione onnipresente.

Sul neretto.. allora tu semplicemente non sai a che cosa si arriva in certi casi. Non lo sai, e parli di cose che non sai.

Io non nego che ci siano casi in cui i bambini soffrono atrocemente per la separazione. Come so perfettamente, ahimè, che quando manca la maturità e abnegazione dei genitori si generano inferni, che ci si separi o meno.

Ma parlo della MIA esperienza, di me e di persone e bambini che conosco e bene, quando dico che non sempre è un trauma, e che qualche volta è semplicemente la scelta migliore.

Tu non credi a priori che un bambino, al di là del dispiacere, possa viverlo e superarlo bene. Immagino che tu abbia le tue esperienze a riguardo, e non le contesto.
Dico solo che non esistono solo quelle.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Aprile 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> *quanto odio quelli che* vogliono far apparire le famiglie allargate come la famiglia del mulino bianco....a voi i figli sembrano sempre sereni....ma che ne sapete voi? io invece di figli ne conosco di persona....si sono sereni, apparentemente.....solo perchè cercano di tenersi sù da soli....per i figli il primo grosso trauma è vedere i genitori in 2 case separate....il secondo con 2 persone diverse al loro fianco.....si, si adatteranno alla situazione, magari sembreranno anche contenti.....ma dentro che ne sapete voi cos'hanno davvero? che ferita si porteranno dietro?
> inoltre è vero che dipende dall'età dei figli....chiaro che se i figli son già grandini (sui 15) il trauma sarà molto lieve...alla maggiore età sarà anche meno....ma non poter vedere i propri genitori tutti i giorni assieme voi non avete idea....


quello è un problema tutto tuo, e pure bello grosso. Il resto del post te lo posso rivoltare quando vuoi come un calzino. Ognuno di noi parla di quello che sa... non sempre però, adesso che ci penso meglio.


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2013)

Ciao bruce,

hai un casino di certezze ... 
sai cosa i figlio vogliono ... 
sai cosa è meglio per loro, anche se loro dicono un'altra cosa ...

te ne vieni con l'argomento, che non possono sapere ... tra qualche anno ecc.
come se noi adulti, sapessimo cosa e come sarà tra più anni ... 

tu sai, e quello è, basta! 

una violenza incredibile per un bambino ... non essere ascoltato ... percepito per quello che è ... 
ma sopraffatto dalle certezze di un genitore ... questo modo, annulla la persona di un bambino ... 
dovresti parlare con il mio compagno. così è stato a casa sua. genitori che si volevano tanto bene,
tanti progetti, tante attenzioni per i loro figli ... ma non hanno mai ascoltato, perché sapevano meglio
dei figli, cosa serviva e cosa fosse meglio per loro ... con tanto amore! 
si ritrovano con due figli ... che arrivati ad un certo punto, hanno urlato il loro disprezzo, la loro libertà,
per appropriarsi di una propria identità ... 

non c'è niente di più genuino che un bambino. 
quello che dicono ... sorge dai loro sentimenti, desideri, esigenze e modo di vedere le cose. 
si parla con loro ... si ascoltano ... 

se un bambino di sei anni, arriva a dire più volte, non sto bene, vorrei che ce ne andiamo mamma,
da qualche parte arriva questo pensiero! bisogna vedere e ascoltare che disagio c'è! 

io l'ho detto a sei, sette, otto, nove, dieci, undici, dodici, tredici, quattordici, quindici, sedici ... anni,
poi ho mandato tutti a quel paese ... e pure i miei si vogliono molto bene e mi amano tantissimo!

è gente come te, che rende la vita un inferno a bambini di genitori separati ... 
chi sa, come li guardi ... con pietà? provi pena? 

scusa ... ma non sopporto più certe certezze, che velano un tipo di prepotenza e di intolleranza ... 

sienne


----------



## bruce (10 Aprile 2013)

> Ciao bruce,
> 
> hai un casino di certezze ...
> sai cosa i figlio vogliono ...
> ...


no vedi c'è una piccola differenza: un conto è quello che riguarda la famiglia, un conto è quello che riguarda la vita e quello che i figli faranno nella vita....in un secondo momento, al di fuori di quella famiglia....assecondare un bambino ma cercando di dargli una coerenza è un conto, soffocarlo è un altra.....capire che un bambino ha bisogno dei genitori, di entrambi, sotto lo stesso tetto, è una certezza.....non esiste un bambino che non ha bisogno di genitori o di genitori part time...renditi conto della cagata che hai appena detto....quando un bambino si ritrova con 2 genitori che litigano di continuo, quello che vuole è che smettano, non vuole che si separino.....poi magari arriva alla conclusione del male minore....bada bene "male minore"....non "bene maggiore".....te ne rendi conto vero? ascoltare il bambino vuol dire "smettere di litigare" non necessariamente "separarsi", ma perchè i genitori si scannano? perchè sono immaturi, perchè uno dei 2 ha fatto qualcosa di davvero grave, per svariati motivi.....quando crescerà capirà quale dei 2 ha avuto la colpa del tutto e smetterà di concepirlo come genitore....lo eliminerà dalla sua vita....se entrambi avranno fatto grosse cazzate avrà poca stima per entrambi.....ovviamente secondo il tuo ragionamento, se domattina, senza nessun senso o motivo apparente, mia figlia, sentendo un compagno di scuola, mi dicesse di separarmi io dovrei farlo? dai sù....siamo seri....
le casistiche sono 2: 
- se i genitori si scannano, non smetteranno di farlo manco dopo la separazione e quindi addio famigliola allargata stile mulino bianco
- se i genitori non si scannano, e devono proprio lasciarsi a tutti costi (cosa che non capisco, perchè dal momento che non ci si scanna vuol dire avere dialogo e situazione serena in casa), credo che uno sforzo per rimanere uniti sotto lo stesso tetto, fino a che il bambino non sia adulto non credo sia così immane....quindi la famiglia allargata non ha senso....



> bisogna vedere e ascoltare che disagio c'è!


e chi ha mai detto il contrario? veramente io stavo dicendo che in molti casi il disagio c'è anche se i figli non lo dimostrano direttamente


----------



## viola di mare (10 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> bè, ma uno può benissimo essere un genitore separato, occuparsi dei figli ed anche della propria vita privata, no?





bruce ha detto:


> no...se riesci a farlo o sai fare miracoli o in realtà credi di essere un buon genitore ma in realtà non lo sei, fermo restando che tuo figlio/figli si detsabilizza e non ha più una figura di riferimento....vede che entrabi i genitori destabilizzano la situazione



io sono una madre separata con un bimbo di 6 anni e per due non sono stata pronta nemmeno a poter pensare di lasciarlo con mia madre per poter uscire con un'amica figuriamoci per un nuovo amore... ora è da un pò che sto insieme ad una persona, lui ha due figlie una più grande e l'altra più piccola di mio figlio... sono molto legati... gli piace fare le cose insieme... si cercano... bè ti posso assicurare che quando stavo sola ed ero disperata mio figlio assorbiva molto il mio disagio, ora sono serena è lui è veramente felice...
ed io mi considero un ottimo genitore e purtroppo l'unico per mio figlio del quale il padre si disinteressa completamente e lo sono sicuramente ora molto di più perchè ho smesso di disperarmi per via della separazione e riesco a trasmettere al mio cucciolo molta più tranquillità


----------



## bruce (10 Aprile 2013)

> io sono una madre separata con un bimbo di 6 anni e per due non sono stata pronta nemmeno a poter pensare di lasciarlo con mia madre per poter uscire con un'amica figuriamoci per un nuovo amore


ottima scelta....



> bè ti posso assicurare che quando stavo sola ed ero disperata mio figlio assorbiva molto il mio disagio, ora sono serena è lui è veramente felice...



stavi sola ed eri disperata....non ti sei resa che sono 2 cose che non necessariamente devono combaciare? si può essere soli e sereni....e trasmettere serenità ai figli....eri disperata per colpa della separazione, disperazione che nessun nuovo compagno avrebbe potuto toglierti.....ora forse sarai serena sia per il fatto che hai passato il trauma della separazione sia perchè hai trovato un compagno che ti fà sentire serena ma....ma ripeto, potevi esserlo anche senza un compagno....bastava concentrarsi sul passare quel trauma, usnado il bene per tuo figlio come carburante....


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2013)

Ciao bruce,

tu sogni un mondo che non esiste ... 

guardati in torno ... cosa vedi? 

assieme o no ... casini e dispiaceri per i figli accadano ... e di continuo.

perciò dico, tutto è talmente vasto! 

e da ciò bisognerebbe cercare di fare il meglio.

non tutti riescono a realizzare "l'ideale" ...

sienne


----------



## bruce (10 Aprile 2013)

no io non sogno nulla....e di solito mi guardo attorno non per copiare o prendere esempio, ma per fare tesoro di cosa non fare.....anche se, a volte, la società tende a influenzarmi....negativamente con il classico motto "ma tanto lo fanno tutti"

che sia tutto vasto è vero....ma il mulino bianco lasciatelo nella pubblicità....io preferisco le cose come sono realmente...quindi occhio a fare buona pubblicità a qualsiasi cosa che non sia la classica famiglia normale come se fosse una strada buona da percorrere....ma oltre a quello, pensate sempre per prima ai vostri figli che hanno bisogno di entrambi i veri genitori assieme sotto lo stesso tetto, tutti i giorni....e poi a voi stessi....


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> no io non sogno nulla....e di solito mi guardo attorno non per copiare o prendere esempio, ma per fare tesoro di cosa non fare.....anche se, a volte, la società tende a influenzarmi....negativamente con il classico motto "ma tanto lo fanno tutti"
> 
> che sia tutto vasto è vero....ma il mulino bianco lasciatelo nella pubblicità....io preferisco le cose come sono realmente...quindi occhio a fare buona pubblicità a qualsiasi cosa che non sia la classica famiglia normale come se fosse una strada buona da percorrere....ma oltre a quello, *pensate sempre per prima ai vostri figli....e poi a voi stessi....*


Ciao,

credimi, la decisione di riprovare è stata molto influenzata dal fatto che ho una figlia. 

ma certe cose, cambiano, cambiano tutto ... ma facciamo e diamo del nostro meglio.

sienne


----------



## viola di mare (10 Aprile 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> no io non sogno nulla....e di solito mi guardo attorno non per copiare o prendere esempio, ma per fare tesoro di cosa non fare.....anche se, a volte, la società tende a influenzarmi....negativamente con il classico motto "ma tanto lo fanno tutti"
> 
> che sia tutto vasto è vero....ma il mulino bianco lasciatelo nella pubblicità....io preferisco le cose come sono realmente...quindi occhio a fare buona pubblicità a qualsiasi cosa che non sia la classica famiglia normale come se fosse una strada buona da percorrere....ma oltre a quello, pensate sempre per prima ai vostri figli che hanno bisogno di *entrambi i veri genitori assieme sotto lo stesso tetto*, tutti i giorni....e poi a voi stessi....



non vale per tutti così... non è la verità assoluta...
prendi mio figlio: suo padre non è minimamente interessato a lui ed io sono sempre più convinta che un genitore non è chi ti genera ma chi ti cresce...
delle volte la "famiglia normale" non esiste e se si ha la fortuna di incontrare una persona che è disposta a dare tutto il tempo, l'amore e la comprensione di cui un figlio necessita pur non essendo il genitore vero, allora ben venga...


----------



## bruce (10 Aprile 2013)

> non vale per tutti così... non è la verità assoluta...


no, è la verità assoluta....poi, che la cosa in certi casi non sia fattibile perchè uno dei 2, come nel tuo caso se ne strafrega ok, ben venga un "padre" adottivo....sempre meglio di nulla



> genitore non è chi ti genera ma chi ti cresce...


perfettamente concorde....ma dò quasi per scontato che chi ti genera poi ti cresca anche e che sia sacrosanto anche questo....ma per qualcuno non lo è.....anche un nonno può farti da genitore comunque



> si ha la fortuna di incontrare una persona che è disposta a dare tutto il tempo, l'amore e la comprensione di cui un figlio necessita pur non essendo il genitore vero, allora ben venga...


questa è una certezza invece? mi parli di fortuna....non non mi pare sia un certezza....state tentando di usare le vostre casisitiche per deformare la cosa...
c'è differenza fra il cosa è sacrosanto e sul cosa non è fattibile per colpa di uno dei genitori che non vuole fare il genitore....

facciamo un po' fatica a scindere fra FULCRO, CAUSA, EFFETTO....il fulcro è quello che ho detto io, il resto sono causa (uno dei genitori non fà il genitore) ed effetto (trovo qualcuno che lo faccia al posto suo)....e si ritorna ai 2 genitori (sebbene uno adottivo) sotto lo stesso tetto tutti i giorni......nessuna famiglia allargata dunque e niente mulino bianco


----------



## viola di mare (10 Aprile 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> no, è la verità assoluta....poi, che la cosa in certi casi non sia fattibile perchè uno dei 2, come nel tuo caso se ne strafrega ok, ben venga un "padre" adottivo....sempre meglio di nulla
> 
> 
> 
> ...



francamente non riesco a capire e ancor men che meno capisco questo tono un pò polemico... io non voglio convincerti che l'amore e la vicinanza dei due veri genitori non sia fondamentale, dico solo che alcune volte non essendoci questa possibilità, la famiglia allargata può comunque avere lo stesso valore e per questo non va considerata come male a prescindere...
alcune cose capitano nella vita e capita anche che non siamo noi a scegliere ma subiamo le scelte di qualcun'altro... non per questo dobbiamo rinchiuderci in una torre e sperare che la vita finisca in fretta perchè non abbiamo il diritto di essere nuovamente felici.


----------



## sienne (11 Aprile 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> pensate sempre per prima ai vostri figli che hanno bisogno di entrambi i veri genitori assieme sotto lo stesso tetto, tutti i giorni....e poi a voi stessi....





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> credimi, la decisione di riprovare è stata molto influenzata dal fatto che ho una figlia.
> 
> ...


Ciao,

riprendo questo concetto, perché lo ritengo, non proprio giusto. 

Si salvaguardia veramente l'interesse di un figlio, se si rimane assieme solo per lui?
Cosa significa ciò esattamente? 
Due persone adulte decidono di continuare a vivere tutti assieme, senza un vero legame affettivo tra loro.
Qua si parla di rinunciare ... di sacrificare ... di annullare la propria vita.
Un figlio non lega due genitori, come anche non li separa. 

Scegliere di rimanere assieme per un figlio, può danneggiare gravemente la vita di un figlio! 
Quando un figlio fa da fulcro su cui i genitori si appoggiano per continuare, è una vera ingiustizia!
È un peso enorme per un figlio! Un figlio di ciò se ne rende conto! Non è scemo! 
Sulle sue spalle, la coppia deposita il loro destino ... è un peso sproporzionato. 
Che compito si da al figlio, sotto banco?
Che è lui, che deve dare allora felicità e ragione di continuare ai genitori ... 

Ma hai mai letto, di giovani che si sono suicidati proprio per questo?
Che sono arrivati loro a sacrificarsi per i genitori, per lasciarli liberi ... 
O che hanno sacrificato la loro vita, per ricompensare questo atto di grande amore?

Che messaggi si trasmettono così ad un figlio?
Che nella vita, bisogna annullare la propria soggettività? 
Che nella vita, l'amore è una cosa non importante, anzi, bisogna sacrificarsi per gli altri?

Allora, l'amore tra due persone, non è proprio una gran cosa ... 
Come possono imparare a realizzare la proprio vita amorosa?

Perciò ... se riflettiamo bene, nella decisione da prendere, i figli non dovrebbero entrarci minimamente!
E questo, proprio per il bene dei figli!

Se una coppia arriva a questo punto, entrambe le strade, porteranno della sofferenza. 

L'unica cosa che si può insegnare ad un figlio in certe situazioni è, che cose spiacevoli accadano. 
Che la vita è fatta così. Ma la vita, la si può affrontare!

sienne


----------



## bruce (11 Aprile 2013)

vedi Sienne io parto dal concetto che l'amore, se è vero amore, non può finire....se finisce vuol dire che non è vero amore.....il figlio? è il frutto tangibile dell'amore....anni e anni passati assieme sotto lo stesso tetto sono amore....a meno che tu non ti sia sposata da 15enne, in cui uno idealizza l'altra persona e al primo soffio di vento la fà cadere dal piedistallo direi che sia comunque amore....la noia, il mancato sesso, l'assenza di dialogo e di attenzioni, non sono la fine dell'amore....sono solo solo problemi da risolvere....
mi sono sposato con un traditore/ice compulsivo seriale e me ne sono accorto dopo? ok quello non è più amore...non lo è mai stato....insomma la gravità del fatto porta al non amore....anche se, qualcuno è comunque capace di chiudere un occhio.....




> Che è lui, che deve dare allora felicità e ragione di continuare ai genitori ...


per come la vedo io, basta la presenza fisica per dare felicità e ragione di continuare ai genitori....il figlio dà queste cose a prescindere.....anche se la coppia è legata o meno....




> Che nella vita, bisogna annullare la propria soggettività?


vedi che la scelta di sposarsi te la sei presa te mica il figlio e nessuno ti ha obbligato di farlo....nella vita il messaggio da dare è: mi sono preso un impegno serio e lo porto avanti a prescindere anche se avrò qualche ostacolo.....annullare la soggettività non vuol dire nulla....a meno che, lo ripeto, non si tratti di cose davvero gravi da subire.....e allora si, sù questo posso darti ragione




> Che nella vita, l'amore è una cosa non importante, anzi, bisogna sacrificarsi per gli altri?


l'amore è anche sacrificarsi per gli altri....è la prima cosa che un buon cristiano sà....Gesù è stato il primo a sacrificarsi per amore....
per un figlio poi non ne parliamo....è parte di te, del tuo dna...ergo stai sacrificandoti per te stesso...non per altri sconosciuti



> Se una coppia arriva a questo punto, entrambe le strade, porteranno della sofferenza.


la sofferenza c'è se la si vive con sofferenza.....magari chissà nel frattempo la coppia potrebbe anche riunirsi....sai trovare un obbiettivo comune su cui concentrarsi molte volte rinsalda la coppia....


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> no, è la verità assoluta....poi, che la cosa in certi casi non sia fattibile perchè uno dei 2, come nel tuo caso se ne strafrega ok, ben venga un "padre" adottivo....sempre meglio di nulla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei leggermente ripetitivo. Nessuno ha scritto che una famiglia serena non sia il meglio. Che senso ha ribadirlo? Vuoi che tutti quelli che non ce l'hanno dicano che fanno vivere i figli nella sofferenza?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei leggermente ripetitivo. Nessuno ha scritto che una famiglia serena non sia il meglio. Che senso ha ribadirlo? Vuoi che tutti quelli che non ce l'hanno dicano che fanno vivere i figli nella sofferenza?


... per fare sesso esagerato, naturalmente.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... per fare sesso esagerato, naturalmente.


Avrei anche bisogno del test sicuro che garantisca la presenza di VERO amore prima di fare figli, così risolviamo il problema alla radice.


----------



## bruce (11 Aprile 2013)

> Vuoi che tutti quelli che non ce l'hanno dicano che fanno vivere i figli nella sofferenza?


bhè di sicuro nella sofferenza ci son passati....sennò la coppia non scoppierebbe



> Nessuno ha scritto che una famiglia serena non sia il meglio. Che senso ha ribadirlo?


perchè ho creduto ci fosse un leggero tentativo di pubblicizzare alternative....e far credere fosse cosa buona...quando in realtà trattasi solo di ripiego




> Avrei anche bisogno del test sicuro che garantisca la presenza di VERO amore prima di fare figli, così risolviamo il problema alla radice.


bhè ognuno, con le sue esperienze di vita, valuterà, prima di sposarsi, se il compagno con cui andrà a farsi una vita sia idoneo o meno alla vita familiare e meritevole di fiducia, poi si sà nella vita le sfighe capitano a chiunque.....test sicuri non ne esistono, ma biosgna anche pensare che siamo anche noi stessi a crearlo questo vero amore....non sempre pensare che ci è tutto e dovuto e che è l'altro che sbaglia....e quì subentra anche il sacrificio....che non è una roba da pirla....o da coglioni....


----------



## viola di mare (11 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avrei anche bisogno del test sicuro che garantisca la presenza di VERO amore prima di fare figli, così risolviamo il problema alla radice.


e che poi li crescano solo ed esclusivamente i VERI genitori... già gli zii ed i nonni guai se si intromettono nella crescita.


----------



## viola di mare (11 Aprile 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> bhè di sicuro nella sofferenza ci son passati....sennò la coppia non scoppierebbe
> 
> 
> 
> ...





e nessuno stava pubblicizzando niente.


che poi solo te pensi che le alternative non sono così buone e sopratutto sono un ripiego.

mi dai molto dell'integralista morale.


mah!


----------



## bruce (11 Aprile 2013)

> che poi solo te pensi che le alternative non sono così buone e sopratutto sono un ripiego.


questa non ti sembra pubblicità?

dire che non sono così buone?

intanto io di certezze da questo ne devo ancora vedere....sento parlare di fortuna ma non di altro....e troppi SE...


----------



## viola di mare (11 Aprile 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> questa non ti sembra pubblicità?
> 
> dire che non sono così buone?
> 
> intanto io di certezze da questo ne devo ancora vedere....sento parlare di fortuna ma non di altro....e troppi SE...



spero tu viva nel paese dei balocchi.


in classe di mio figlio su 23 bambini 11 sono figli di genitori separati e alcuni di questi si sono già rifatti una vita.

non mi sembra (compreso il mio) che abbiano tutti sta situazione emotiva così disastrosa, come non mi sembra che i FORTUNATI che vivono in una famiglia VERA siano tanto differenti o sprigionino felicità da tutti i pori.


questo te lo posso assicurare!!!

certezza 100%


----------



## bruce (11 Aprile 2013)

> come non mi sembra


questa non è una certezza....sensazione tua....lo vedrai più avanti


----------



## sienne (11 Aprile 2013)

Ciao bruce,

in base alle esperienze che ho, arrivo a dire e sostenere,
che la felicità o benessere di un figlio, non è prerogativa di una famiglia unita. 

è la qualità del legame tra genitore e figlio. 
ho visto, che questo tipo di legame, lo si rincontra nei vari tipi di famiglia. 

le figli di genitori separati, soffrono anche per persone che la pensano come te. 
si sentano già a priori in difetto, di non avere le stesse basi affettive come gli altri ...
non è per niente detto ... 

il mio messaggio è sempre lo stesso ... chiarezza e sincerità nei legami e ascoltare tanto. 

Questo, non è un fattore di fortuna. Questo è raggiungere un certo equilibrio interiore,
tra cura di se e per gli altri ... e non ricercare negli altri "cose" per colmare un vuoto interiore.

Se si sapesse, come le proprie scelte vanno a finire ... tanti errori non si farebbero. 
Ma non è così ... e un corso per la vita non esiste, perché basta viverla e crescere dagli errori fatti
e ricercare il meglio ... per tutti coinvolti ... 


sienne


----------



## viola di mare (11 Aprile 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> questa non è una certezza....sensazione tua....lo vedrai più avanti



tu hai avuto personalmente questa esperienza??? non perchè se io non posso parlare per mio figlio, a meno che non sia capitato a te personalmente nemmeno tu puoi parlare... ha la stessa valenza... poi... posso dire? il tuo tono comincia ad infastidirmi, tu non sei il guru e noi gli adepti, non hai la verità in tasca!


----------



## viola di mare (11 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao bruce,
> 
> in base alle esperienze che ho, arrivo a dire e sostenere,
> che la felicità o benessere di un figlio, non è prerogativa di una famiglia unita.
> ...



quoto :up: sopratutto il neretto


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> tu hai avuto personalmente questa esperienza??? non perchè se io non posso parlare per mio figlio, a meno che non sia capitato a te personalmente nemmeno tu puoi parlare... ha la stessa valenza... poi... posso dire? il tuo tono* comincia *ad infastidirmi, tu non sei il guru e noi gli adepti, non hai la verità in tasca!


complimenti. Io sono già parecchio avanti con i lavori.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> tu hai avuto personalmente questa esperienza??? non perchè se io non posso parlare per mio figlio, a meno che non sia capitato a te personalmente nemmeno tu puoi parlare... ha la stessa valenza... poi... posso dire? il tuo tono comincia ad infastidirmi, tu non sei il guru e noi gli adepti, non hai la verità in tasca!



Sai mi sono svuotato le tasche e mi hanno fregato la verità...


----------



## viola di mare (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> complimenti. Io sono già parecchio avanti con i lavori.


:blu: mamma mia!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> complimenti. Io sono già parecchio avanti con i lavori.


Ma non è sempre più costruttivo scambiarsi esperienze vissute che non opinioni?
Insomma Viola saprà ben lei come è crescere dei figli da sola no?

Mia amica separata ha splendido bambino
Dato che il padre si disinteressa completamente

Manco il bambino lo nomina più eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non è sempre più costruttivo scambiarsi esperienze vissute che non opinioni?
> Insomma Viola saprà ben lei come è crescere dei figli da sola no?
> 
> Mia amica separata ha splendido bambino
> ...


Credo che Viola abbia capito cosa intendevo... e tu no perchè hai la lotharite:mrgreen:


----------



## viola di mare (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Credo che Viola abbia capito cosa intendevo... e tu no perchè hai la lotharite:mrgreen:



:mrgreen: già!!!


entrambe le cose :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Credo che Viola abbia capito cosa intendevo... e tu no perchè hai la lotharite:mrgreen:


Beh è na bella malattia
vedi scollature vertiginose
e senti tutto un vvvvvvvvvvvvssssssssssssssssssssssss

dentro....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Insomma Sbriciola diremo che tu lavoravi allo spaccio all'epoca...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (11 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh è na bella malattia
> vedi scollature vertiginose
> e senti tutto un vvvvvvvvvvvvssssssssssssssssssssssss
> 
> ...


:smile:


----------



## bruce (12 Aprile 2013)

> *le figli di genitori separati, soffrono anche per persone che la pensano come te.*
> si sentano già a priori in difetto, di non avere le stesse basi affettive come gli altri ...


e in che modo, nella tua contorta logica, le persone che la pensano come me potrebbero far soffrire i figli dei genitori separati? 
no vedi, stai dando la colpa agli altri di colpe tue o di situazioni che hai creato tu....se un bambino si sente diverso dagli altri è perchè è il resto del mondo che và diversamente e anche perchè ha delle esigenze.....non è che adesso ci si deve mettere tutti a fare famiglie allargate per far star meno male e far sentire meglio i figli di tali famiglie....il bambino si sente in difetto solo perchè l'allargamento della famiglia non è così diffuso (per fortuna), anche se sembra stia diventando una moda (che per molti addirittura arrichisce)....ma soprattutto perchè sente l'esigenza dei 2 genitori naturali.....poi ripeto, che la cosa non sia sempre fattibile è un'altra cosa....non mi risulta esista una discriminazione a riguardo o un far pesare lo stato ai bambini da parte di esterni....semmai sono i genitori stessi che fanno pesare la situazione ai figli mettendoceli in mezzo.....
secondo te, se uno dei 2 genitori non se lo fuma, il bambino non soffre? soffre anche se ha una figura esterna che lo sostituisce....di certo soffre meno, ma il bambino se lo chiede sempre il prechè papà o mamma (quelli veri) si sono allontanati e non gli vogliono più bene...poi con gli anni arriva il risentimento o l'indifferenza....ma ce ne vogliono di anni


----------



## viola di mare (12 Aprile 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> e in che modo, nella tua *contorta* logica, le persone che la pensano come me potrebbero far soffrire i figli dei genitori separati?
> no vedi, *stai dando la colpa agli altri di colpe tue o di situazioni che hai creato tu*....se un bambino si sente diverso dagli altri è perchè è il resto del mondo che và diversamente e anche perchè ha delle esigenze.....non è che adesso ci si deve mettere tutti a fare famiglie allargate per far star meno male e far sentire meglio i figli di tali famiglie....il bambino si sente in difetto solo perchè l'allargamento della famiglia non è così diffuso (per fortuna), anche se sembra stia diventando una moda (che per molti addirittura arrichisce)....ma soprattutto perchè sente l'esigenza dei 2 genitori naturali.....poi ripeto, che la cosa non sia sempre fattibile è un'altra cosa....non mi risulta esista una discriminazione a riguardo o un far pesare lo stato ai bambini da parte di esterni....semmai sono i genitori stessi che fanno pesare la situazione ai figli mettendoceli in mezzo.....
> secondo te, se uno dei 2 genitori non se lo fuma, il bambino non soffre? soffre anche se ha una figura esterna che lo sostituisce....di certo soffre meno, ma il bambino se lo chiede sempre il prechè papà o mamma (quelli veri) si sono allontanati e non gli vogliono più bene...poi con gli anni arriva il risentimento o l'indifferenza....ma ce ne vogliono di anni



ma lo vedi come parli? 
contorta? ma chi sei tu per decidere se questo modo di ragionare sia contorto? magari è il tuo essere talebano integralista ad essere contorto, non trovi?
e poi?
che ne sai delle situazionio degli altri? del dolore provato, della fatica fatta?
per forza chi pensa così deve essere la causa? deve avere la colpa?

mah...
sempre più basita :unhappy:


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2013)

Ciao bruce

*quella frase l'ho scritta io ...!
*
e firmo con il sangue, che è la *qualità del rapporto* tra genitore e figlio 
la prima determinante per il benessere di un figlio!! e non il tipo di famiglia!

si, gente come te, che ha mangiato la sapienza a collazione ... e la trasmette ai 
figli. I figli vedranno poi il compagno o la compagna che vive con un solo genitore
differentemente ... ma anche uno sguardo tuo allo zoo, al supermercato ecc. 
segnali su segnali ... che vengono trasmessi ... a genitori e figli ...

Per come scrivi, leggo VIOLENZA! PREPOTENZA! ... 
violenza verso i bambini e giovani! che ne sai tu! ma cosa ne sai! 
ci lavori? ascolti le varie testimonianze? Ti innalzi sui loro capi, affermando
cosa provano e cosa no, cosa è meglio e cosa no, come e come e come ... 

Ci ho lavorato in passato, ora solo quando posso ... ed è la qualità del rapporto! 

sienne

PS: non sono separata. siamo una famiglia unita con una figlia ... 
perciò, non devo giustificare un bel niente!!!! 
Ma apro gli occhi e le orecchie ...


----------



## viola di mare (12 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao bruce
> 
> *quella frase l'ho scritta io ...!
> *
> ...




perfetto niente da aggiungere se non che io invece sono separata perché non ho accettato che mio marito mi tradisse e mi sto facendo un gran c... a crescere mio figlio da sola, in termini affettivi ed economici ed ora che ho un compagno che mi aiuta quantomeno dando a mio figlio un riferimento maschile, investendo in sentimenti (non sarebbe tenuto a farlo) devo scusarmi o giustificarmi perché ai tuoi occhi (che poi chi sei boh) sono una madre degenere perché non mi sono tenuta il padre che mi cornificava umiliandomi... ma che ne sai te??? ringrazia Dio che a quanto pare hai una famiglia unita e VERA... 



che poi mi domando: ma perché entri in questo forum se hai la famiglia del mulino bianco???


fai il moralizzatore???


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> perfetto niente da aggiungere se non che io invece sono separata perché non ho accettato che mio marito mi tradisse e mi sto facendo un gran c... a crescere mio figlio da sola, in termini affettivi ed economici ed ora che ho un compagno che mi aiuta quantomeno dando a mio figlio un riferimento maschile, investendo in sentimenti (non sarebbe tenuto a farlo) devo scusarmi o giustificarmi perché ai tuoi occhi (che poi chi sei boh) sono una madre degenere perché non mi sono tenuta il padre che mi cornificava umiliandomi... ma che ne sai te??? ringrazia Dio che a quanto pare hai una famiglia unita e VERA...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok...
Dai calmati adesso...

Ma insomma è importante sentir dire 
quanto si è in difficoltà a tirar su un figlio da sole.

Non hai nulla da giustificare Viola, dai...

Ma mi rendo conto che troppi discorsi "teorici" o "idealistici" irritino.

Sai che ho chiesto a mia figlia
Quale sia sto bene...e non mi ha risposto?

Per me i bisogni primari di un bambino sono mangiare e dormire.
Tutto il resto viene dopo e non è diremo "necessario".

Prova ne sia
l'innumerevole schiera di italiani di una certa età che sono cresciuti senza padre perchè deceduto al fronte.
La moltitudine di uomini e donne anziani che hanno perso la madre per parto di un fratellino.
L'insieme di persone che sono cresciute in un orfanatrofio.

Per me oggigiorno si fanno troppi discorsi sul nulla e sull'aria fritta.
E si pongono questioni che i nostri avi manco si ponevano.
In quanto oberati da questioni ben più importanti.

Penso sempre che chi ha ricostruito sto paese, quando era giovane...ha assistito ai bombardamenti della propria città.

Comprendo comunque che ti faccia molto male sentirti dire, che so, bon ti sei separata, hai tolto ad un figlio, la figura paterna.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> perfetto niente da aggiungere se non che io invece sono separata perché non ho accettato che mio marito mi tradisse e mi sto facendo un gran c... a crescere mio figlio da sola, in termini affettivi ed economici ed ora che ho un compagno che mi aiuta quantomeno dando a mio figlio un riferimento maschile, investendo in sentimenti (non sarebbe tenuto a farlo) devo scusarmi o giustificarmi perché ai tuoi occhi (che poi chi sei boh) sono una madre degenere perché non mi sono tenuta il padre che mi cornificava umiliandomi... ma che ne sai te??? ringrazia Dio che a quanto pare hai una famiglia unita e VERA...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sienne ce l'aveva con Bruce e non con te. Tu e Sienne sostenete le stesse cose


----------



## viola di mare (12 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sienne ce l'aveva con Bruce e non con te. Tu e Sienne sostenete le stesse cose



infatti io ho preso spunto da sienne per rispondere a bruce che mi irrita un pochino


----------



## viola di mare (12 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> Dai calmati adesso...
> 
> Ma insomma è importante sentir dire
> ...





perfetto e credo che qui dentro sopratutto ci siano persone che hanno sofferto molto... quindi si, mi ferisce ma sono molto calma :up:


devo stare molto calma :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> infatti io ho preso spunto da sienne per rispondere a bruce che mi irrita un pochino


Sembrava che te la prendessi con Sienne:mexican:. Bruce dice cose relative alla sua esperienza, chiaramente limitata. Oppure è un troll :carneval:


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> perfetto e credo che qui dentro sopratutto ci siano persone che hanno sofferto molto... quindi si, mi ferisce ma sono molto calma :up:
> 
> 
> devo stare molto calma :mrgreen:


Ciao,

Siamo in due ... rimaniamo calme :mrgreen: ...

Anche se ... rimaniamo calme ...

sienne


----------



## viola di mare (13 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Siamo in due ... rimaniamo calme :mrgreen: ...
> 
> ...


----------



## devastata (13 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> perfetto niente da aggiungere se non che io invece sono separata perché non ho accettato che mio marito mi tradisse e mi sto facendo un gran c... a crescere mio figlio da sola, in termini affettivi ed economici ed ora che ho un compagno che mi aiuta quantomeno dando a mio figlio un riferimento maschile, investendo in sentimenti (non sarebbe tenuto a farlo) devo scusarmi o giustificarmi perché ai tuoi occhi (che poi chi sei boh) sono una madre degenere perché non mi sono tenuta il padre che mi cornificava umiliandomi... ma che ne sai te??? ringrazia Dio che a quanto pare hai una famiglia unita e VERA...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tranquilla, ha anche lui qualcosa da farsi perdonare, anche se sembra si sia fermato ad un bacio, è sempre un tradimento. 

La penso come te Viola, sei da ammirare.


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2013)

Apperò...che simpatico Torquemada questo Bruce.
Quoto Sienne e Viola con furore.


----------



## sienne (14 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Apperò...che simpatico Torquemada questo Bruce.
> Quoto Sienne e Viola con furore.


Ciao Tebe,

la frase, "firmo con il sangue ..." l'ho copiata da Chiara ... quando l'ho letto la prima volta,
miiii che impressione mi ha fatto ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ciao Viola

in effetti, non ho capito bene, su quali basi lui faccia la morale ... 
e arriva ad affermare certe cose buhh ... 
o parla di ciò che ha vissuto lui come figlio. ma anche se così fosse, l'argomento non regge ... 
tanti anni fa, la separazione veniva vista proprio di malocchio dalla società ... 
altri tempi, altre situazioni. lui di ciò però non parla ... perciò, lo escludo. 

allora sarà un'altra cosa ... mi sembra, che lui voglia convincere se stesso ...
infatti, non accetta nessun argomento ... lo respinge proprio ... lo rigira ... e lo valuta ... lo condanna 
strano modo, di difendere una propria convinzione e opinione ...

mmmhhh ... secondo me, lui ha rinunciato ... ha fatto una scelta, e lo sente come sacrificio,
che giustifica, con tutte quelle frasi, che al figlio interessa SOLO vedere i genitori uniti ...
che visione triste, di un figlio ... 

o è un troll ... 
o uno che ... buhhh ... che ci racconti un pò di se, invece di sparare sentenze! 

sienne


----------



## viola di mare (14 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Tranquilla, ha anche lui qualcosa da farsi perdonare, anche se sembra si sia fermato ad un bacio, è sempre un tradimento.
> 
> La penso come te Viola, sei da ammirare.



mah... che tristezza però... avrei preferito fosse un troll almeno si spiegava tutta questa acredine nei confronti di tutto quello che non sia una famiglia tradizionale dove due genitori possono disprezzarsi ma l'importante è che stiano bene per i figli... che poi siamo sicuri che questi figli siano felici?



Tebe ha detto:


> Apperò...che simpatico Torquemada questo Bruce.
> Quoto Sienne e Viola con furore.



  come va il dito? 

hai tolto l'opzione ai commenti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe,
> 
> la frase, "firmo con il sangue ..." l'ho copiata da Chiara ... quando l'ho letto la prima volta,
> miiii che impressione mi ha fatto ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...



cara Sienne, hai perfettamente ragione, fare il bastian contrario per partito preso non è ne utile ne costruttivo...
probabilmente lui ha rinunciato  e questa rinuncia gli pesa molto di più di quanto voglia ammettere sopratutto a se stesso...


dai Bruce raccontaci perchè sei qui!


----------



## AndreaB (29 Aprile 2013)

*Massima Comprensione*

Ciao, mi dispiace molto per quello che ti sta capitando.
La verità che hai dentro la dovresti tirare fuori con chi conta.....per toglierti un peso. Tu non sei il primo responsabile di quel peso, per cui moralmente è inaccettabile che lo debba sopportare solo tu. E' giusto che ciascuno sia messo di fronte alle proprie responsabilità. E tua moglie non può pensare di andare avanti così. Io sono credente premetto e quindi il tradimento è qualcosa che veramente mi fa venire i nervi.
Capisco però i tuoi timori legati ai figli e ai costi che un eventuale divorzio dovesse comportare.
Io sono stato tradito e trattato nel peggiore dei modi dalla mia ex moglie, peraltro tenuto all'oscuro del tradimento fino a che una figlia avuta in regime di separazione l'ha costretta a raccontarmi l'ennesima bugia (cioè che l'aveva avuta da un dominicano in un viaggio a Santo Domingo....figuriamoci.....era un collega che lavorava con lei!). Io sono stato talmente scemo da offrirle di fare da padre a quella bambina e quindi alla fine di fronte ad una mia simile "uscita" non ha saputo o potuto fare altro che scoprire le carte. Alla fine LA VERITA' SOPRA TUTTO.
Io credo fermamente che tu debba tirare fuori gli attributi. Fatti delle domande? La ami ancora? Sei disposto a perdonare? Sei in grado di dirle che la cosa deve finire altrimenti tra di voi è finita? Sei disposto a lottare per una vita vissuta nella verità?
La giusta soluzione non la può dare nessuno qui, nemmeno chi ti dice di farti l'amante (bel consiglio!). La soluzione sta nel tuo cuore e arriverà se rispondi sinceramente alle domande che hai dentro.


----------

